# FINALLY!!!!!! That perfect homemade yellow cake



## bettyr

I have been trying to find a good (from scratch) yellow cake recipe that’s moist, tender and has good flavor. After months of searching, testing and tinkering I’ve finally found what I was looking for. 

This is a combination of two recipes; one was a pound cake and the other was a yellow cake. All of the yellow cakes that I had tried were the fat and sugar cream method and it was just not giving me what I wanted in a cake. Then I came across a pound cake recipe that dumped everything in a bowl and beat it up. It turned out moist and tender but heavier of course than a yellow cake. 

So I decided to try combining the two recipes and hit the nail on the head the second try. I’ve made three more since just to be sure it would come out the same each time and it does. 

Here is the recipe.

Basic Yellow Cake 

2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour (do not sift the flour)
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar 
3 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1-teaspoon salt 
1 1/4 cups milk
Vegetable oil 
1 stick butter (not margarine), softened 
1-tablespoon vanilla extract 
3 large eggs 

Preheat oven to 350°

Cut wax paper to fit the bottom of (3) 9 x 1 1/2-inch round pans. Spray the pans with cooking spray, place the wax paper in the pans and spray the paper. 

In a large mixing bowl combine the flour, sugar, baking powder and salt, mixing well. 

Measure the 1-1/4 cups of milk in a 2 cup measuring cup….then add enough vegetable oil to bring the liquid up to 1-1/3 cups. 

Add the milk/vegetable oil mixture, butter and vanilla to the flour mixture and beat with an electric mixer on medium to medium-high speed for 2 minutes, scraping sides of bowl as needed. 

Add the eggs and continue beating an additional 2 minutes. Pour batter into prepared pans. 

Bake at 350° for 20 to 25 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted near center of cake comes out clean, or until cake springs back when touched lightly in the center.

Cool cakes on wire racks for 15 minutes; remove from pans and cool completely.

Frost as desired.


----------



## rrcos

Thank you.. I will have to try this..


----------



## cricket4t

I have been coming to this site to pick up cooking tips and recipes for a couple of years but this is the first time I have felt the need to make a post. 

I joined today just to tell you thank you so much for this recipe, this is the best from scratch yellow cake I have ever made and I’ve made a few in my time. It’s moist and tender with a wonderful flavor and it’s also very easy to make. I was also very happy with how well it kept. So many of the from scratch cakes that I’ve made in the past would go stale after a day or two, they were never as good as the day they were made. This cake held its freshness for about 4 or 5 days. 

Now if its not too much trouble would you please post the recipe for that beautiful frosting that’s on the cake in the picture. I would really appreciate it. 

Thank you again. 
Cricket


----------



## cricket4t

I don’t know what happened to my first post but I joined this forum to tell you thank you for this recipe. 

I have enjoyed this cake more than any homemade cake I’ve ever had. It’s moist, very tender, has wonderful flavor and was so easy to make. 

I was also very impressed at how well the cake keeps. Most homemade cakes are good the day they are made but the next day they are already starting to get dry. This cake stayed fresh for 4 or 5 days. I will never buy another cake mix again. 

I also used your recipe to make a red velvet cake for a birthday party and it came out wonderful. This is a very versatile recipe. 

I was wondering if I could bother you to post the recipe for the frosting that is on the cake in your picture? It looks wonderful and I would really appreciate it. 

Thank you,
Cricket


----------



## bettyr

I'm so glad you enjoyed the cake; I'm going to give the red velvet a try.

The frosting on this cake is a really old frosting recipe handed down in my family for generations. I updated it just a bit and adapted it to the microwave, it’s my son’s favorite he calls yellow cake with this frosting Grandma cake. 


Cooked Chocolate Frosting


Mix together in a large microwave save bowl:
1-1/2 cups granulated sugar
1/4 cup + 2 tablespoons cornstarch; packed
7 tablespoons cocoa
1 tablespoon butter
3/4 teaspoon salt

Stir in with a wire wisk : 
1-1/2 cups boiling water 

Cook in microwave on high at 1 minute intervals stirring well after each with the wire whisk. As mixture begins to thicken cook at 30 second interval until the mixture is very thick.

Then stir in 6 tablespoons of butter and 1 tablespoon of vanilla; stirring until the butter is melted; cool to frosting consistency and frost cake. 

If you prefer to cook it on the stove just stir the boiling water into the dry ingredients and cook over medium heat stirring constantly until thick and bubbly; remove from heat and add the butter and vanilla.


----------



## bettyr

I peeked at your public profile and noticed you have 2 American Mastiffs so do I; where did you get yours? They are a very rare breed; I very seldom-meet people who even know what they are much less own one. 

I have a 2-1/2 year old brindle and a 3-year-old fawn; they are in my opinion the best dogs in the world. I wouldn’t trade mine for a king’s ransom.


----------



## longfellow

Tryed your cake recipe.I was very good,moist and tasty.
THanks


----------



## cricket4t

BettyR-

Thank you for the frosting recipe.

I also have a brindle and a fawn. Mine are 4 and 5 years old. I got mine in Ohio from Frederica ….I think her place is the Flying W or something similar to that. It’s been a while since I’ve seen or talked to her. 



My husband about had a heart attack when I told him where I was going to get my dog and what I was going to pay for her. A year later he was the one that wanted to get the second dog. In my opinion they are worth 3x what we paid for them. I will never own another breed. 
Cricket


----------



## momoreg

Hey, all, please message one another when you are discussing personal or off-topic subjects. It's much easier for us to get the food-related information we are seeking, if we don't have to read through personal details. Thanks!!


----------



## rayjam

It looks awesome!!! I am not even a big cake fan. But, yum!!! :lips:


----------



## bettyr

Your welcome, I'm glad you enjoyed it. 



Your welcome; I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## bettyr

Not a cake fan? I didn't know that was possible!!

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## chefjune

That cake looks VERY appetizing. It has a beautiful crumb. I will have to try your recipe.


----------



## bettyr

If you do make the cake let me know what you think, I would be very interested in your opinion of the recipe.


----------



## llouise

Hello, I just registered and I saw this beautiful yellow cake and want to make it when I saw how lovely it turns out and read some reviews about it from other members. 
Thanks for posting it, it's appreciated.


----------



## bettyr

Thank you for your kind words...If you do give it a try, let me know how it turned out for you...
Betty


----------



## cricket4t

Betty,
I made your cake with your dark chocolate frosting recipe for our Xmas dinner. OMG it was soooooo good!!! 

My MIL, who thinks she's the best cook in the world was green with envy as everyone was heaping praises on my "from scratch cake". You have no idea how painful it was for her to have to ask me for the recipe. 

I like to think of myself as a kind person but I enjoyed every evil minute of her discompfort. Shame...shame...on me 
Cricket


----------



## bettyr

Cricket...
I'm really glad your family liked it...

I made one for DH to take to work for their Christmas dinner and he brought back an empty plate. He had several email addresses in his pocket with requests for the recipe. His boss asked him how much I would charge for the recipe!!!:suprise:

He told her that I didn't play that silly "this recipe is a secret" game and the recipe would be free. 

LoL...It never crossed my mind to charge for a recipe!!!


----------



## emilygood

I just want to say this cake is AMAZING! I have never been able to make a yellow cake from scratch that actually tasted and looked as good as a box or a bakery cake. This cake makes the cut! Thank you so much for sharing this recipe. I have it bookmarked!


----------



## siduri

Hi BettyR
thanks for the recipe - it looks wonderful, both cake and frrosting
siduri.


----------



## bettyr

I'm so glad you enjoyed the cake!!!


----------



## 3dfan

:smiles:Thank you for cool recipe - it looks very tasty on the picture!


----------



## luvpie

I just gained 6 pounds looking at the picture.
This would be my husbands favorite type of cake.
I myself like very very chocolate or anything completely over the top.
He likes a white or yellow cake and chocolate frosting.
If I made this for him, he'd be mine forever more.

Since this is about cakes, can any one tell me about the genoise cakes that I've seen made a few times on the TV show Chopped?
The judges are always so impressed that anyone would attempt a genoise cake.
Are they hard, is it something that one has to master, I know nothing of this kind of cake, help please if you can..............


----------



## siduri

luvpie, 
My opinion is that genoise cakes are not difficult, they just aren;t that good. If the kind of cake you like is the one in this picture, you may not like genoise at all. It's sort of spongy, rather than moist, and in fact, they generally soak it in syrup to make it moist. 
I think, if you like moist cake, make moist cake, don;t wet a dry cake. 
I will be a lone voice here on that. Genoise is European and thus "must" be better. However, having come to Europe to live and having looked forward to what I thought and expected must be far superior cakes, I wad deeply disappointed. And found that my very banal american cakes were a huge hit with everyone who was used to dry or syrup-soaked cakes. 
It's all a matter of taste, of course, but don;t expect a genoise to be like an american cake. You may not like it. 
It is NOT difficult, though. 
siduri


----------



## bettyr

If you like chocolate cake you should give this very old depression era cake a try...

*1 Pan Fudge Cake*

1 Pan Fudge Cake Recipe : Recipezaar

1 1/2 cups sugar 
1/2 cup cocoa 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda 
2 cups flour 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla 
3/4 cup vegetable oil 
1 1/2 cups water 
1 1/2 teaspoons vinegar

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

In an ungreased 9 x 13 pan- yes UNgreased, sift all dry ingredients.

Add the liquids and stir just until blended.

Bake for 25 minutes.

Frost with your favorite frosting, cake is extremely moist so care must be taken that you don't tear up the top of the cake.

I came across this recipe a while back and it is very similar to a cake that my Gram used to throw together for us kids.

I used this recipe to make this ice cream cake for my son's birthday.


----------



## luvpie

Oh my on both accounts.
I love the looks of that cake, wow, is it gorgeous or what?
Thanks for the recipe. Looks wonderful.

About the genoise recipes, I just looked several of them up.
I don't want to replace many of the standards I've come to like or love, just wanted to know what all the hoopla over genoise cakes was/is. Now I know. I want to do a chocolate one with white filling in the middle like my MIL used to make, our daughter loved that one and the recipe, although I may be able to find, I could probably come close. But for her son < my husband, I'd love to do a white one with raspberry jam or strawberry jam filling inside, hum, sounds like a winner.


----------



## tickledpink99

You have no idea what I have been through over the past several years (intensifying in the past several months) looking for the perfect "white" (okay, we all know it's yellow) cake recipe. Lately my searching and experimenting reached a fevered pitch when a woman tried to pass off a box mix as home made at a party and it was later revealed that it was a box mix (this was after I just about killed myself baking for weeks). 

Then, just the right google search brought me to this recipe. To be honest, I hadn't much hope. I expected another letdown - either too dry, too light, or completely BLAND. 

I seriously had tears in my eyes when I took the first bite and realized this recipe was PERFECT. When combined with the best buttercream recipe in the world (if I do say so myself....they blew me and my entire family away. 

I made them again a week later for a party and everyone was FALLING OVER THEMSELVES, vying for 2nds and 3rds.

I could hug you. Thank you so much for saving me from any more searching - it's simply PERFECT:bounce::bounce:


----------



## luvpie

if this isn't a two thumbs up, I don't know what is. wondering if where you live could have anything to do with it, due to humidity or whatever. Its not very humid where I live so wonder if it'd be as good, gotta make it to find out right? I have everything needed. I too will add my post after the attempt.
I have one request, could any of you *please post the ''to die for'' frosting recipe* so this will be sure to be a complete winner, I'm not a cake afficionado, therefore probably don't know a good frosting from a not so good one, thanks.
do you know if it'd hurt making this recipe into cupcakes?
if so, I'll do them tonight.
I can freeze them if the answer is yes, a huge cake is wasted on the two of us.
unless the family is here at which point, it'd be gone in 60 seconds.

okay, when I looked I couldn't find the cupcake tins so I did the rounds instead.
then, there they were, oh well.
we'll see how it turns out, it's just waiting for the oven to heat up.

ok, done, smells wonderful in this kitchen.
here's the frosting I'm using.
husband loves orange 'anything'.


----------



## luvpie

can anyone tell what I did wrong here? it just fell apart. the flavor is good, maybe measured the oil wrong? no clue, he'll get a piece after dinner and then it's in the dumpster, unless he begs for one more 'piece' for tomorrow night. slice isn't being offered here as it 'won't'


----------



## hippysandy

Thanks for sharing this recipe...sounds yummy...


----------



## siduri

Hi Betty R
I just came to London the other day for my birthday, and my daughter asked me what cake i wanted. I was going to go with one of the old tried and true ones, then i remembered the one you posted. So she made it and it was truly wonderful. It was compact and moist and soft, and the frosting was really great. I used to make a cooked one that would go on shiny but then turn dull (it would turn to fudge) but this stayed shiny and soft, and a nice dark chocolate to contrast with the white cake. 
Thanks for posting it. I think it's going to be one of my favorites. 
I don;t generally like cakes with oil in them, that leaves a strange feeling on the tongue, but the small amount in this didn;t do that, but added that bit of moisture. Great. Thanks


----------



## shamus

I just happened to see the yellow cake episode of Good Eats on TV the other night, have you tried that recipe? I wonder how good it is.


----------



## oli

How about the one on America's Test Kitchen - the fluffy yellow cake with chocolate frosting?
It would be nice to compare the two.


----------



## cookingeek

I've saw that one before, the fluffy yellow cake with the chocolate frosting.

It looks really deliciousss.

Can the recipe be found here in this forum ?


----------



## oli

Just to America's Test Kitchen and do a search for "fluffy yellow cake with chocolate frosting"


----------



## luvpie

I have that show tivo'd in my bedroom
And have watched it already, saved it tho.
Maybe now I know why and altho my original
attempt didn't work I suppose I can try
again but only when it'll for sure get eaten up.


----------



## dee1985

I created an account just to tell you how insanely good this cake is! I don't even really care for yellow cake, but this is the best cake I have EVER eaten. My hubbie went crazy over it too. This is definitely a keeper.


----------



## oli

Now, which cake recipe are we talking about?


----------



## cbeddy110

Just to make sure I make this exactly right, what type of milk did you use? Whole milk or 2% or some other kind?

Also, if I am going to bake in the morning, do you think leaving the butter out overnight to soften is a good idea?

I can't wait to start baking!


----------



## siduri

Just for everyone's information, my daughter just said she made cupcakes with this recipe and they were great.


----------



## luvpie

I think I'm going to have to make this again.
But I'll do cupcakes as my original attempt wasn't close to anyones idea of perfection


----------



## schatse

Dear Betty,

Thank you for posting such an easy and delicious recipe for basic yellow cake. I have tried so many, any yours is the easiest I've come across. This is my husband's favorite kind of cake, so I am anxious for him to try it. I also tried your chocolate frosting. Not sure how that is going to turn out, since I walked away to take the cake out of the oven, and when I got back to the stove, I had pudding. LOL Anyway, it is delicious. Letting it cool now, so we will either have a frosted yellow cake, or a yellow cake with chocolate pudding trifle. 

At any rate, thank you again. 

Happy Thanksgiving,
Schatse


----------



## ieshams82

Thanks soo much for this...just tried your recipe tonight. I am practicing for my son's 1st bday party. I made just a one layer square and a pan of cupcakes just to test the taste. It is awesome!!! My husband and I knew it would be great though just from the taste of the batter left in the bowl. Couldn't resist we are two big kids! I love your icing as well, but we like the idea better for maybe brownies, might try it one day. We got a box of Wilton's buttercream icing to try just to compare tastes and we like the buttercream better with your cake. Now off to find a great buttercream to make from scratch! I love baking so not a big fan of the stuff I just pour out a box. 
Thanks again for sharing!!!

Iesha


----------



## bettyr

I am so sorry…I had no idea there were so many responses to this recipe. I haven’t received the emails about them. I’m very happy that so many people have found this recipe helpful.

I found out last night that this recipe is also very forgiving…My four children, their families and I meet at one of our 5 houses at least 2 Saturdays out of the month. We cook, talk, play Wii games and just hang out and have a good time. We met last night at my oldest daughter’s house and I was making this cake. I was in the middle of making it when I discovered that all she had was 2 eggs in the house so I subbed 1/4 cup of mayo for the 3rd egg then I discovered that she was out of milk. So I used liquid coffee creamer for the milk and added a little extra oil to the creamer to make up for the fact that the creamer was fat-free. I was really surprised but the cake came out really well…the cake was all gone before I left to go home. So this recipe will take a lot of abuse and still work.


----------



## cheryl103

This recipe is fantastic! I have tried countless recipes for yellow and vanilla butter cakes, looking for the one that had just the right combination of flavor, moistness and density. I think this is it! The only drawback I've found so far is that it doesn't seem to rise much for me. I'm wondering if it may be caused by the difference between all-purpose flour in the U.S. and Canada. (I'm in Canada.) 

Has anyone attempted this recipe with either self-rising or cake and pastry flour? Just wondering if it would make a difference? I'm going to try some experiments today. Either way, it's a great recipe for yellow cake. :thumb:


----------



## bettyr

I have a friend who lives in Canada and according to her what we call all purpose flour here in the US is the same as cake flour in Canada.


----------



## cheryl103

Thanks! It sounds like I should give it a try with cake flour though it did taste great using the all-purpose. I was wondering (since I'm relatively new to baking), why should the dry ingredients not be sifted in this recipe? Would sifting change the texture?


----------



## bettyr

I live in the Southern US and the all purpose flour here is very low in protein and used for cakes, biscuits and so on. If it were sifted before it was measured it would aerate the flour...there would be less of it going into the cake and the cake would not hold together. 

Now if you wanted to sift after measuring then that would be fine.


----------



## bernicius

this cake smells so good i ahve it cooling right now, if i didnt know better id swear it was a boxed cake mix it came out beautiful and the smell coming from the kitchen is hard to fight off LOL ill def let you guys know how the end results turn out!


----------



## luvpie

Betty, this cake got so many raves I want to attempt it again.  But this time, how about if I use White Lilly Flour?  I picked it up and am saving it for special, very special occasions.  Or if you tell me not to use this prized flour, I'll get cake flour.  I like the idea of the sifting part, sift first, not as much flour in recipe, sift after measuring makes more sense to me.  I appreciate you posting this recipe.  Our kids and their kids will be here later today from Disneyland to pick up their bulldog and it'd be the perfect time to make this cake.  Again, thanks.  I'll post when it's completed.


----------



## luvpie

Betty, just put into the oven now the wait for the smell, the waphs the warmth to come over my kitchen and house.

I see what tripped me up last time cause it did this time too. The oil on top of the milk to make 1 1/3 cup. I filled the milk to 1 1/4 in my 2 cupper but then got stumped as to how much oil to put in as my 2 cup measurer doesn't have 1/3rd incriments. So between 1/4 and /12 I'm assuming and hope that's about right. I didn't even minor in math./img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## Guest

I just tried this recipe. It was wonderfully moist. It was a very heavy cake. I thought it was ok...I personally prefer a fluffier cake. My sister described it as Sarah lee pound cake...but better.


----------



## homemadecook

OMG, the first cake picture looks so good I almost drool haha, just kidding. But wow thank you for sharing this recipe. When I saw the thread I was expecting a colored yellow cake haha. Anyway, I am thinking if I am going to bake this one on our anniversary or not.


----------



## luvpie

I will admit to being less than perfect at cake making. It's not my forte whereas my pies are up there.
Pretty much resolved to realizing this one hasn't worked for me.
I think I'll give up now.
I do thank you for listing because look how many it did help.
Look how many benefitted from it.
Sadly I'll stick to what I'm better at, thanks though, really enjoyed the comments.


----------



## heatherbakes

I am looking forward to trying this cake!  One question - Salted or Unsalted Butter?

Thanks.


----------



## addicted2food

Wow, all your cake look so yummy. I can't wait to try some of the recipes myself...Thanks for sharing your talent, and most especially the tempting pictures you uploaded. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gifSession data


----------



## bettyr

heatherbakes said:


> I am looking forward to trying this cake! One question - Salted or Unsalted Butter?
> 
> Thanks.


It doesn't matter I just use what I have on hand.


----------



## bettyr

addicted2food said:


> Wow, all your cake look so yummy. I can't wait to try some of the recipes myself...Thanks for sharing your talent, and most especially the tempting pictures you uploaded. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gifSession data


Your welcome.


----------



## slclove

Hi Betty!

Wow after reading all the reviews this is a must try! It is such a non-traditional way of making a "scratch" cake which is why I am

going to try it! I have searched high and low looking for a moist delicious "white" or "yellow" cake recipe and have not had much

luck? I am not a pro but for some reason have better luck at making chocolate, red velvet and other flavored cakes - but when it comes

to a basic yellow cake I BOMB! My daughter's 16th Birthday is coming up and I was hoping to get out of not having to make a cake

and go to a bakery - but no....she begged me! Of course her favorite cake is Vanilla/Vanilla Frosting!! So I have a couple of questions and hope you or other readers can help! 

1. I live in Salt Lake City with an altitude of 5000 - has anyone with high altitude made this cake and succeed?

2. How soft should the butter be since it does not require creaming with sugar?

3. Has anyone been tempted in sifting the flour and it bombed?

Hope I get a quick response...any suggestions ...anybody!!


----------



## bettyr

I wish you the best of luck....

1.    I live on the Gulf Coast…I’m afraid I have no experience baking at altitudes.

2.    The butter should be at room temperature…70° to 80°.

3.    Living in the Southern US, the all-purpose flour here is very soft. If the all-purpose flour you use is hard enough to make bread with no added gluten then it would be best to sift it.


----------



## avanika

So many raves for one recipe!! I registered just to say that I have this recipe noted down, I shall try it soon and give my reviews [raves] too


----------



## toonycupcake

they both look so good!


----------



## pomeranianzdad

Betty,

I have never been thrilled with any of the yellow cake recipes I've tried for the same reasons you mentioned.  I'm going to try this one.  I have a Masonic barbecue I'm attending, and the host's fiancee is going into the Eastern Star.  Her birthday is this weekend, and I was able to find a star-shaped cake pan.  I love chocolate, but I think I'll try a French buttercream to frost it.  I'll let you know how it turns out.

Pomzdad


----------



## leggsmi

What type of milk did you use in your recipe?

Was it whole, 2%, 1%, skim?


----------



## janeclark78

What's the procedure for the yellow cake. Please? thanks a lot


----------



## petalsandcoco

BettyR said:


> I have been trying to find a good (from scratch) yellow cake recipe that's moist, tender and has good flavor. After months of searching, testing and tinkering I've finally found what I was looking for.
> 
> This is a combination of two recipes; one was a pound cake and the other was a yellow cake. All of the yellow cakes that I had tried were the fat and sugar cream method and it was just not giving me what I wanted in a cake. Then I came across a pound cake recipe that dumped everything in a bowl and beat it up. It turned out moist and tender but heavier of course than a yellow cake.
> 
> So I decided to try combining the two recipes and hit the nail on the head the second try. I've made three more since just to be sure it would come out the same each time and it does.
> 
> Here is the recipe.
> 
> Basic Yellow Cake
> 
> 2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour (do not sift the flour)
> 1 1/2 cups granulated sugar
> 3 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
> 1-teaspoon salt
> 1 1/4 cups milk
> Vegetable oil
> 1 stick butter (not margarine), softened
> 1-tablespoon vanilla extract
> 3 large eggs
> 
> Preheat oven to 350°
> 
> Cut wax paper to fit the bottom of (3) 9 x 1 1/2-inch round pans. Spray the pans with cooking spray, place the wax paper in the pans and spray the paper.
> 
> In a large mixing bowl combine the flour, sugar, baking powder and salt, mixing well.
> 
> Measure the 1-1/4 cups of milk in a 2 cup measuring cup….then add enough vegetable oil to bring the liquid up to 1-1/3 cups.
> 
> Add the milk/vegetable oil mixture, butter and vanilla to the flour mixture and beat with an electric mixer on medium to medium-high speed for 2 minutes, scraping sides of bowl as needed.
> 
> Add the eggs and continue beating an additional 2 minutes. Pour batter into prepared pans.
> 
> Bake at 350° for 20 to 25 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted near center of cake comes out clean, or until cake springs back when touched lightly in the center.
> 
> Cool cakes on wire racks for 15 minutes; remove from pans and cool completely.
> 
> Frost as desired.


The procedure for the cake is here and it has not been deconsctructed.


----------



## bettyr

leggsmi said:


> What type of milk did you use in your recipe?
> 
> Was it whole, 2%, 1%, skim?


I used whole milk.


----------



## vgrace

I just tried this recipe and it was very good - it's my new go to yellow cake recipe.  It was moist even 3 days later which is my issue with most butter cakes.  I made it almost exactly as the recipe says except I used cake flour since I noticed that some of the other reviewers said the cake was dense and I was trying to get a lighter cake.  Also, I thoroughly beat in the butter before adding the wet ingredients.  The only problem I had with the recipe is it didn't come anywhere close to filling three 9" round pans.  It barely filled two 8" rounds!  Has anyone else found that?  Is it possible that the changes I made to the recipe could alter the amount of batter that much?


----------



## cupcakeshoppe

I'm so excited to try this cake!  Has anyone tried buttermilk instead of whole milk?  Just curious because "they" say buttermilk makes for a moister cake.  Also has anyone made this into cupcakes?  Trying to figure how the baking time/temp would differ while making cupcakes.


----------



## Guest

Betty, how much Vegetable oil?


----------



## bettyr

vgrace said:


> I just tried this recipe and it was very good - it's my new go to yellow cake recipe. It was moist even 3 days later which is my issue with most butter cakes. I made it almost exactly as the recipe says except I used cake flour since I noticed that some of the other reviewers said the cake was dense and I was trying to get a lighter cake. Also, I thoroughly beat in the butter before adding the wet ingredients. The only problem I had with the recipe is it didn't come anywhere close to filling three 9" round pans. It barely filled two 8" rounds! Has anyone else found that? Is it possible that the changes I made to the recipe could alter the amount of batter that much?


I live in the South, I think our AP flour is softer here than in other places in the US. I have never used cake flour because I get good results with AP flour so I really don't know how to answer that question.



cupcakeshoppe said:


> I'm so excited to try this cake! Has anyone tried buttermilk instead of whole milk? Just curious because "they" say buttermilk makes for a moister cake. Also has anyone made this into cupcakes? Trying to figure how the baking time/temp would differ while making cupcakes.


If you use buttermilk you will need to add some soda to counter the acid in the buttermilk. For a cup of buttermilk I would add 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda. Don't change the amount of baking powder.

Yes, I have made cupcakes with this recipe, the temp stays the same just check after 18 minutes of baking.



John Willis said:


> Betty, how much Vegetable oil?


That info is in the directions.


----------



## bj1bp2

Thank's for the recipe. Just in time for a special request for a yellow cake for a birthday. I have also 

 been searching for a great yellow cake. Will try this weekend.


----------



## foodiecutie

I tried this recipe with high hopes but sadly it didn't live up to my expectations.  It came out dense like a pound cake and very light in color (not yellow enough).  Perhaps I should try it with cake flour instead of all-purpose, as I notice someone else did.

Personally, my favorite from-scratch yellow cake recipe (and I've tried a few!) is Cook's Illustrated Fluffy Yellow Layer Cake.  It comes out yellow, moist and tall, keeps well and freezes well.  It's a bit too sweet for my taste though so I usually reduce the sugar by a few tablespoons.  I also substitute all-purpose flour for the cake flour, using the standard substitution of 1 cup minus 2 Tbs all-purpose for every 1 cup of cake flour.

I will have to try your Cooked Chocolate Frosting though... it looks amazing.


----------



## sgtgoodie

I found this simple yellow cake recipe but have not tried it yet. Maybe I should try making it and get back to the rest of you on the results before you try using it. However, if someone would like to give this Yellow Cake Recipe a try:

* Yellow Cake*

 * Ingredients Full Batch Half Batch*

Flour, wheat, sifted, general purpose. 4lbs 2 lbs

Sugar, granulated 4lbs 2 lbs

Salt 1 1/2 oz 3/







4oz

Baking Powder 3 oz 1 1/2 oz

Milk, nonfat, dry 6 oz 3 oz

Shortening 1 lb 8 oz 12 oz

Water 2 lbs 4oz 1 lb 2 oz

Eggs, whole 2 lbs 4oz 1 lb 2 oz

Water 12 oz 6 oz

Vanilla extract 2 oz 1 oz

 *Method*

1) Sift together flour, sugar, salt, baking powder, and milk into mixer bowl.

2) Add shortening and water to dry ingredients; beat at low speed 1 minute until blended. Scrape down bowl; continue beating 2 minutes.

3) Combine eggs, water and vanilla. Add slowly to mixture while beating at low speed. Scrape down bowl. Beat at medium speed 3 minutes.









4) Pour about 20 ounces of batter into each greased and flowered 9" round cake pan .

5) Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until done.

6) Remove from pan after a brief cooling rest but while still hot. Cool completely and use as desired.

Full batch makes 12-9" round layers. 6 double layer cakes (96 portions cut by 16)

Half batch makes 6-9" layers. 3 double layer cakes (48 portions cut by 16)


----------



## sgtgoodie

I don't know why some of the "fours" turned out like that but you can still read the recipe. So lets see now if it does it again...4. Nevermind I fixed it. If I could delete this reply I would. But I don't know how.


----------



## mrsbushaxe

Greetings!

I tried your perfect yellow cake recipe today and made cupcakes.

While the flavor was good I think it's just to dense for a cupcake. They turned out more like iced muffins.

I followed the recipe exactly for the cupcake, added two tsp of Chai spices and then iced with a Chai Buttercream

What can I do to take a perfect cake recipe and make it light enough for cupcakes?

Thanks,

Mrs. B


----------



## cactusheart

Oh no, no, no!!! I don't doubt the flavor is great, I'm sure it is...but half the task is presentation. Your crumb looks so loose! It's all over the place! Look at the terrible mess you made just by taking a slice!!! Nothing wrong with a moist, tender cake (which this sure looks like), but the risk you run with that is:the crumb on a cake must only be tight enough to hold itself together, but not so tight that it's tough and bready. It's probably a great recipe for home use, but it's not presentable enough for a restaurant or professional sale. I know if I made that, it would probably be sent back by the waiters or worse, the boss...God forbid!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## yummitummi

This looks so decadent! Can you add semi-sweet or bittersweet to make a yellow-chocolate cake? I have seen a similar looking yellow cake with chocolate chips floating in the layers of cake. Do you have any tips on how to incorporate chocolate into the batter?


----------



## deannario

Hi Betty, I stumbled on this recipe for my soon to be 8 yr old DD birthday party. I was thinking of making a yellow/vanilla cake with chocolate frosting w/ freshly sliced bananas between the layers. I was wondering if it would be possible to substitute buttermilk for the milk just to add a bit of tangy-ness. The reason I ask is you have tasted the cake and would know what the change would to the final taste. I would appreciate your thoughts ... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## catherinek

OK, Betty, I'm making this cake right now.  It's for my son's 28th birthday that we're celebrating tomorrow.  I used whole milk and unsalted butter.  I realized that I was using the mixer at a lower speed then you discussed in the recipe.  By the time I realized this, I was well into mixing the three eggs into the batter. Will this affect the cakes.  They're out of the oven now, cooling on the racks.  I'm planning on using your chocolate frosting recipe.  Can I make this today and refrigerate it and frost tomorrow before the party?  Or do you think I should frost it tonight?  I rarely bake from scratch.  Pardon my ignorance. 
Thank you.


----------



## hanna89

Rich and creamy! thats the way I like my cakes to be..


----------



## Guest

HeY Gals!!! I wanted to try this recipe for my friends birthday topsy turvy cake. I was just wondering......how much oil do you put into the recipe?? It just says vegetable oil......please help. I cant wait to make it


----------



## cheerchef1

Hi, I'm just started to do Wedding Cakes from home.  What kinds of Butter cream Icing would work well this cake?  I'm in buttercream HELL!!!! I've been trying a french BC.  Thank you and looking forward to the Red Velvet Cake.


----------



## siduri

cheerchef1 said:


> Hi, I'm just started to do Wedding Cakes from home. What kinds of Butter cream Icing would work well this cake? I'm in buttercream HELL!!!! I've been trying a french BC. Thank you and looking forward to the Red Velvet Cake.


I love this cake but i think it's too soft for a wedding cake if you want to make it big and with tiers and all. The weight of the upper layers will crush it. You can use the platforms and straws method, but i think the soft and crumbly quality of this cake is its appeal, but also doesn;t lend itself to what would need to be a very structured cake as a wedding cake.


----------



## Guest

Hi Betty, I just made a small 3 tier cake using your recipe and it turned out so good! This is of course only my 2nd cake I've ever made from scratch, but now I can take it easy knowing that I now have the perfect recipe for a home made yellow cake! Thank you so much!

Do you have any other recipes for cakes like a Red Velvet or a German Chocolate?

I can't say it enough, This is the most delicious cake I have ever had in my mouth!!!!!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif Thank you!


----------



## Guest

vgrace said:


> I just tried this recipe and it was very good - it's my new go to yellow cake recipe. It was moist even 3 days later which is my issue with most butter cakes. I made it almost exactly as the recipe says except I used cake flour since I noticed that some of the other reviewers said the cake was dense and I was trying to get a lighter cake. Also, I thoroughly beat in the butter before adding the wet ingredients. The only problem I had with the recipe is it didn't come anywhere close to filling three 9" round pans. It barely filled two 8" rounds! Has anyone else found that? Is it possible that the changes I made to the recipe could alter the amount of batter that much?


I ran into the same problem, the mix barely was enough to fill 2 8" round pans! So I just made a second batch right away... LOVED the outcome though, best cake I ever had! /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif


----------



## tsmith1014

OMG OMG OMG OMG!! thats all i can say right now! its my birthday today and i decided to search for cake recipes. i choose this since all of the good reviews so after making sure i had everything on hand, which suprisingly i did, i started and its cooling right now! im skiptical of cakes made from scratch, i had one before and it was horrible. but just from the batter alone - hehe- it was delicious. i couldnt get it out of the oven fast enough to taste a little bite. absolutley wonderful, delicious, everything! the only thing i had to change was to cook it 10 minutes longer. i cant wait for my husband to come home for breakfast and see what i made. been in a huge baking mood lately so something new to add to my recipe book. thank you soo much for posting this recipe! i didnt try the icing yet since theres no cocoa in the house lol but i will give it a shot and see how it is. again thank you for this recipe absolutely amazing!!!!!


----------



## cactusheart

...Still, I don't doubt the flavor...it DOES look delicious...but the appearance is a mess. So raggedy. The crumb is TOO LOOSE.


----------



## bionca22

I tried this cake today, I have been searching for a cake that is moist and so tasty! This is IT! the cake is sooooo goos and moist! Thank you, will post pictures soon!


----------



## chiden74

This was absolutely the BEST yellow cake recipe I have ever tasted. I have been looking for one that didn't come out dry and this cake was so moist! I topped it with lemon frosting and it was fabulous. Thanks for the wonderful recipe.


----------



## espetosardine

that cake looks awesome


----------



## hime

your cake looks very good . definiatly try it. i don't know if i like yellow cake more than sponge cake since i never try them before and i like more airy light cake. but i excited to try them. i hope they turn out good since i'm have been looking for good yellow cake made from start.


----------



## pwaiks

Thank you, Betty!  I, too, have been searching for the perfect yellow cake and thanks to you I have found it!  I've probably tried about 30 yellow cake variations with no luck.  Yesterday I had to make 60 yellow cupcakes for a baby shower.  After much frustration (and almost resorting to using a boxed cake) I found your recipe.  The cupcakes not only smelled and tasted wonderful, but they were finally moist - which is no small achievement when it comes to yellow cakes.  Thanks for sharing your efforts!


----------



## homemadecook

I really love those cakes. I will try to make that all one by one.


----------



## catt

Thanks for the great recipes.


----------



## syreeta

Oh my goodness, this is the best cake I've ever made.  I just made this cake today for my husband's birthday, and we all went crazy over it!

I substituted 1/2 stick of softened butter and 2 tablespoons lemon juice for the oil and used lemon extract instead of vanilla and frosted with lemon cream cheese icing.  It was out of this world!  So fluffy!  So wonderful!

Thank you!  I will be baking this cake and variations of it for many birthdays to come!


----------



## syreeta

Oh my goodness, this is the best cake I've ever made.  I just made this cake today for my husband's birthday, and we all went crazy over it!

I substituted 1/2 stick of softened butter and 2 tablespoons lemon juice for the oil and used lemon extract instead of vanilla and frosted with lemon cream cheese icing.  It was out of this world!  So fluffy!  So wonderful!

Thank you!  I will be baking this cake and variations of it for many birthdays to come!


----------



## american_suisse

[*]BettyR [*]Just wanted to thank you for posting this Yellow Cake Recipe. I found it shortly after you posted it but never thanked you for it. It's the best Yellow Cake I've ever made. All the others are so dry. After making this one for the first time I tossed the others. [*]The first time I made it was for some of my Swiss neighbors. Gotta tell ya they loved it! Now, whenever we're getting together, I'm asked if there will be "gâteau jaune" . . ". They don't want me to make anything else! A couple of them even went out in search of U.S. Customary measuring cups so they could make it just as it was written. [*]Anyway, Christmas evening some of my elderly neighbors who are alone in Christmas are coming over for a little Christmas party. Manon is one of the people coming. She's 91. Guess what the first question out of her was concerning what we'd be having for dessert? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif [*](I have no idea what that stuff is at the end of my post!)BettyBettyB
the fiJustJustB


----------



## persistent

How did you make your lemon cream cheese icing?


----------



## persistent

I am constantly trying for that perfect cake.  I have your recipe and am in the middle of making it.  In the past I have used a recipe which was handed down in my family for a few generations.  It is tricky, but simple to remember - a 1-2-3-4 cake.  One cup of butter (organic - two sticks from a four stick pack), two cups of organic turbinado sugar (it used to have another name, but it is the sugar processed only once and not bleached), three cups of organic whole wheat flour (my grandmother used regular flour, I use organic whole wheat pastry flour, but every once in a while I go back to the old ways because I like the rougher texture - it tastes real), four organic eggs from a farm you know lets their chickens run around in the sun and feeds only organic food as a supplement to their picking from their running space.  I also add one teaspoon of baking power- although that isn't always used.  When I feel really great I beat the butter, sugar and eggs until they are like whipped cream and the baking powder is redundant.  A pinch of salt and if the texture is too 'tight' I add whatever we have in the kitchen - heavy cream, mashed bananas, etc. which can make the batter a bit more liquid.

Bake at 350 degrees for about 40 minutes, if regular flour and 30 minutes if pastry flour.  

This has always been our cake recipe.  In about an hour I will know if your cake recipe will supersede what we have been doing.  

I love to find new ways to do old things so I am really looking forward to the results of your yellow cake recipe - thank you for sharing it.


----------



## virginia

This recipe sounds just great!


----------



## chefjudy1

I just made the fantastic yellow cake.  My altitude is almost 4000 feet here and the cake had a bit of a greasy feel to it and a bit of tunneling.  I am just starting to bake here and find that I need to alter a lot of the sea level baking recipes.  Any suggestions on higher altitude changes??


----------



## powerdog

Another enthusiastic vote for this cake. The frosting is also excellent, reminded me of chocolate pudding. Next I may try adding some Dutch cocoa to make a chocolate cake, or adding it to half the batter and making a marble.


----------



## gidsmama

BettyR said:


> Cricket...
> I'm really glad your family liked it...
> 
> I made one for DH to take to work for their Christmas dinner and he brought back an empty plate. He had several email addresses in his pocket with requests for the recipe. His boss asked him how much I would charge for the recipe!!!:suprise:
> 
> He told her that I didn't play that silly "this recipe is a secret" game and the recipe would be free.
> 
> LoL...It never crossed my mind to charge for a recipe!!!


----------



## nancyd375

I am looking for a yellow cake recipe to make for a diabetic friend. Do you think it would work to make this delicious looking recipe with Splenda or Splenda Sugar mix? Has anyone tried it? I don't know what happens to a cake when Splenda is substituted for sugar (the package says it can be substituted one for one but is that really true?)


----------



## homemadecook

Finally! I've made the first recipe, it was a success. It was really moist and delicious, I want to try the second one which is the fudge. Thanks again!


----------



## catt

I have been searching for the perfect white cake recipe and found it a few months ago. Sometimes white cakes can be dry but this cake has a little extra butter than most recipes I found and I think that is why it is so moist.

After baking and cooling, I split the cake layers in two and brushed the bottom layer with melted raspberry preserves, barely covering the layer and not letting any of the preserves pool. I then applied a layer Swiss buttercream (lightly lemon flavor) over the raspberry preserves being careful to not let any of the preserves color the buttercream. Replace layer top. Repeat with remaining layers leaving the top layer plain.

I frosted the entire cake with the buttercream and decorated with fresh raspberries and a few sprigs of fresh mint. This cake is so easy to work with and tastes moist and light and has a fine crumb. I found it to be the perfect white cake. I like the fact that the egg whites are not beaten separately like some white cakes.

I always bake my cake layers, cool and then wrap individually and freeze for one or two days. Then I partially defrost the cake (to the point where the cake is cold but not frozen) and then I frost. This method really does make cakes moister.

*Classic White Layer Cake* Serves 12

Nonstick cooking spray
2¼ cups cake flour (9 ounces), plus more for dusting the pans
1 cup whole milk, at room temperature
6 large egg whites (¾ cup), at room temperature
2 teaspoons almond extract
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1¾ cups granulated sugar (12¼ ounces)
4 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon table salt
12 tablespoons unsalted butter (1½ sticks), softened but still cool

1. For the Cake: Set oven rack in middle position. (If oven is too small to cook both layers on a single rack, set racks in upper-middle and lower-middle positions.) Heat oven to 350 degrees. Spray two 9-inch round cake pans with nonstick cooking spray; line the bottoms with parchment or waxed paper rounds. Spray the paper rounds, dust the pans with flour, and invert pans and rap sharply to remove excess flour.

2. Pour milk, egg whites, and extracts into 2-cup glass measure, and mix with fork until blended.

3. Mix cake flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt in bowl of electric mixer at slow speed. Add butter; continue beating at slow speed until mixture resembles moist crumbs, with no powdery streaks remaining.

4. Add all but ½ cup of milk mixture to crumbs and beat at medium speed (or high speed if using handheld mixer) for 1½ minutes. Add remaining ½ cup of milk mixture and beat 30 seconds more. Stop mixer and scrape sides of bowl. Return mixer to medium (or high) speed and beat 20 seconds longer.

5. Divide batter evenly between two prepared cake pans; using rubber spatula, spread batter to pan walls and smooth tops. Arrange pans at least 3 inches from the oven walls and 3 inches apart. (If oven is small, place pans on separate racks in staggered fashion to allow for air circulation.) Bake until thin skewer or toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, 23 to 25 minutes.

6. Let cakes rest in pans for 3 minutes. Loosen from sides of pans with a knife, if necessary, and invert onto wire racks. Reinvert onto additional wire racks. Let cool completely, about 1½ hours.


----------



## pastryhall

I look forward to trying this tonight. Thank you for posting this


----------



## breadmaker man

That looks really, really good. Just reading over the ingredients though, it doesn't look like I can fit it into my current diet. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## catt

BreadMaker Man said:


> That looks really, really good. Just reading over the ingredients though, it doesn't look like I can fit it into my current diet. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


At least for me, a luscious cake is for special occasions only - birthday parties, etc., certainly not every day or even every month. I had a small piece of the white cake at my husband's birthday party and I still am fitting into my jeans /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kimmyg

Betty - Thank you so much for sharing your yellow cake recipe. It is delicious!! I will never make a boxed cake again.  I have made many homemade yellow cake recipes that I had found on the internet with no luck until I found your recipe.  I made two 15x10 cakes for my sons birthday. I made them the week before and froze them. They turned out great!  One with homemade whip cream frosting and the other with your recipe for chocolate frosting. Your recipe for chocolate frosting is also the best we have ever had. The first time I made the frosting in the microwave and it came out perfect and the second time I did it on the stove. When I did it on the stove it ended up having  little chunks of cornstarch in it that did not mix. I do not know what I did wrong, but it still tasted great! Thank you!!


----------



## akcook

DELICIOUS!!! Great texture and "crust" if you will. I always loved the outside of a pound cake just as much as the inside, and this cake keeps that character of a pound cake but with a lighter, less dense cake overall. I actually didnt have vanilla (how does one run out of vanilla?! a tragedy) so I actually combined a little almond, butter, rum, lemon and coconut extracts together (all together totaling the 1 Tbsp) and it turned out as I hoped- tasting like my Nannie's 5 flavor pound cake. Thank you for sharing this recipe!!! It is wonderful!!!


----------



## jimnjen

Thank you, Betty, for sharing your recipe.  I have baked for years and am always eager to try someone's "best" recipe.  I can see from your photos that it is a rich, tender cake.

Just for the sake of comparison, I may also try the Cook's Illustrated yellow cake, just because they claim their recipes are the "best" - which only challenges me to prove it myself against a tried-and-true home baker's recipe such as yours, LOL.

I would like to replace the oil with melted butter -- can I use the same amount of butter as oil or do I need to add/delete some liquid?

Jen


----------



## luvpie

can I get some help with the amount of oil please.

I'd like to try this using a couple of measuring cups because I don't know how to get the oil mixed on top of the milk to equal the 1 1/3 cup at the end.

so, I think I'll measure the milk in a cup measurer, then I'll measure more milk in a 1/4 cup  measurer, then I put the 1/4 cup of milk into a 1/3 cup measurer and fill that up with oil.  would that work?


----------



## oli

jimnjen said:


> Thank you, Betty, for sharing your recipe. I have baked for years and am always eager to try someone's "best" recipe. I can see from your photos that it is a rich, tender cake.
> 
> Just for the sake of comparison, I may also try the Cook's Illustrated yellow cake, just because they claim their recipes are the "best" - which only challenges me to prove it myself against a tried-and-true home baker's recipe such as yours, LOL.
> 
> I would like to replace the oil with melted butter -- can I use the same amount of butter as oil or do I need to add/delete some liquid?
> 
> Jen


That's what I suggested back a while in post#38 and so far no takers


----------



## petemccracken

Reply to #114, and by inference #38 /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

FWIW, butter is approximately 15% water, so, if a recipe calls for 1 ounce of oil, I'd try about 1.2 ounces of butter (7 teaspoons= 2 tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon) and reduce the liquid by a teaspoon, if you think the liquid is critical. Do I think the liquid adjustment is necessary, maybe for a large batch but not for one cake, IMHO.

Now, will the substitution work? Probably.

Will it taste the same? Maybe, maybe not?

Will it taste better? Well, maybe more "buttery", if that is better, then yes, otherwise, no.


----------



## sridge52

Would this cake work well as a cinnamon crumb cake? I want to put the mix in a sheet pan and top it with a cinnamon crumb. Would that do well?


----------



## yellowflamingo

I made the cake today and posted it on my blog: http://toffeebitsandchocolatechips.blogspot.com/2011/02/basic-yellow-cake.html#more

It turned out beautiful and was gone almost instantly! Thanks for the great recipe!


----------



## pancakes35

This cake was wonderful and my family loved it!

I was making a cake from food and wine mag. it turned out horrible so I looked online and substituted your cake and kept the coconut buttercream frosting and rum float (to drizzle on top of each layer)from the mag. It was AMAZING! thank you sooo much!


----------



## leighbakes

This cake looks gorgeous...I can't wait to try it!

It must be a real hit if readers on this forum have been commenting on this thread for years!  Kudos!


----------



## jamsearch

Great Cake. Thanks for the recipe. Triple Layer Version.


----------



## hooray4cupcakes

Betty I have to tell you if hugs were worth $ you would have $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$! I made this cake for my dad's b-day and everyone ! I filled it with raspberry jam ,fresh strawberries and iced it with whipped cream! Thank you for the best yellow cake recipe ever! Many many many hugs!!!


----------



## hooray4cupcakes

cheerchef1 said:


> Hi, I'm just started to do Wedding Cakes from home. What kinds of Butter cream Icing would work well this cake? I'm in buttercream HELL!!!! I've been trying a french BC. Thank you and looking forward to the Red Velvet Cake.


Try the following recipe it is delicious and super smooth (no way to mess up)

"ESPECIALLY DARK" CHOCOLATE FROSTING

1/2 cup (1 stick) butter -Melted
2/3 cup HERSHEY'S SPECIAL DARK Cocoa
3 cups powdered sugar
1/3 cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Melt butter, Stir in cocoa. Alternately add powdered sugar and milk, beating to spreading consistency. Add small amount additional milk, if needed. Stir in vanilla. About 2 cups frosting.


----------



## ol kentuck

Thank you for this wonderful yellow cake recipe, OP!

To answer a couple questions that have been posted:

For those who don't have the "correct" measurements on your measuring cups. *The amount of oil needed *to raise the level from 1 1/4 cups to 1 1/3 cups as directed by the recipe *is 1/2 (0.5) Tablespoon + 1 Teaspoon (edit: as SgtGoodie points out, this would make it 2 1/2 (2.5) teaspoons).*

Also, the batter made in this recipe is enough to fill two 9 x 1.5 inch pans roughly half way. The baking powder will then go to work and make the cakes rise nearly to the top of the pans. Using three 9 x 1.5 pans will leave you with three cakes that are roughly 1/2 to 2/3 the depth of the pan when baked.


----------



## david reed

Hi,

I have no idea what I did wrong. I've gone back over this recipe several times, trying to find the missing liquid and can't.

I guess it has to do with my method.

I decided I'd seperate my eggs and whip the whites before adding them to my mix. My mix came out very thick and had to be scooped into the pans and spread even with a spatula. I don't see how they're going to rise. Usually my batters pour. My usual recipe results in a pancake like batter, although I've made some (chocolate) using boiling water that were very thin.

They've only been in the oven 12 minutes but don't look like they're rising very well. It was so thick I had trouble spreading it to the edges of my (3) 9" pans.

I know this is an old thread but I thought I'd mention it. Hopefully I have my notifications set correctly to hear any responses.

Thanks!


----------



## toasteroven

My oven doesn't work and no extra money to get the fancy tri-vection thing fixed.   Can I just come over to someone's house who is baking these wonderful cakes?


----------



## mama dukes

I agree this cake is amazingly moist and lasts a long time. Well, my family of six finished it in four days. By the time I made the cake my milk spoiled, so I added 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda using three teaspoons of baking powder. This was the buttermilk effect. I was out of vegetable oil so substituted an equal amount of shortening, and I added an extra egg to ensure richness. I made the  cooked chocolate frosting without any changes. I normally use a buttercream frosting, so at first the frosting seemed a little tart. However, I and my children love the frosting now. It reminds us of brownies. Next time, I will use the same cooked chocolate frosting. Thank you so much. I looked for a long time for a moist yellow cake recipe. Now I have a decadent yellow cake with a glossy fudge icing. Brilliant!


----------



## sgtgoodie

In reply to post #124  by "Ol Kentuck" (I should have quoted the post) a Tablespoon is 3 teaspoons, so half a Tablespoon is 1 1/2 teaspoons. If you need to then add 1 more teaspoon the final measurement is 2 1/2 teaspoons.

1/2 (.5) Tablespoon + 1 teaspoon = 2 1/2 teaspoons


----------



## cinnamongirl

This cake is a keeper.

I also made this cake recently and it was moist, delicious and full of flavour.  Just like everyone said, but the frosting was another matter.  I used the microwave method when I made the frosting and while it did taste wonderful and was nice & shiny, it never thicken enough to become a creamy frosting.  Not sure what happened, maybe I needed to microwave it some more, or maybe my cornstarch was a little old.  Either way, the frosting was a little runny.


----------



## ol kentuck

SgtGoodie said:


> In reply to post #124 by "Ol Kentuck" (I should have quoted the post) a Tablespoon is 3 teaspoons, so half a Tablespoon is 1 1/2 teaspoons. If you need to then add 1 more teaspoon the final measurement is 2 1/2 teaspoons.
> 
> 1/2 (.5) Tablespoon + 1 teaspoon = 2 1/2 teaspoons
> 
> Of course you are absolutely correct /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif
> 
> I measured everything out with the spoons I had on hand and those were the two that worked, so those were the two I said to use. One-track mind /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif
> 
> Thank you for the clarification - I will edit my post!


----------



## jblade

This recipe is the one recipe that got my creative juices flowing.

I have tweaked this recipe to make chocolate cake, apple cinnamon cake with a caramel icing, coconut cake and lemon cake with coconut icing.

My family never buys a box mix ever anymore, in fact my family is so large that I get tired of being the one to have to make the cake!

Thanks OP


----------



## creative taste

I like your recipe. I made cupcakes, very soft. 20min in the oven. Just need some filling, to be moisture. But besides this the recipe is very good. Is not easy find a very good recipes, I always like to try new things, but in the end the recipe is terrible. But yours I like a lot.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## sharonlew

by one stick of butter do you mean 1/4 lbs. I buy my butter in lbs.... So I was wondering if you were meaning the same size as a stick of margarine ( you said not to use marg so I don't want to go that route...) Sorry, I am just starting to cook with real butter...also does it matter if it's salted or unsalted. I have unsalted.... Thanks


----------



## siduri

I was with my daughter making cupcakes again from this basic recipe for my granddaughter's birthday.  This time she used a little more flour and beat the mixture after the addition of the flour to give it more structure.  This time the cupcakes were just right, not too soft at all, but still moist and good.


----------



## luvpie

Hi to all who've [like me] tried this great sounding recipe.

Ok, although I know I said I was not going to make it again, I'm relenting.

I think if I try it one more time, maybe this time, I'll get it right.

Using exact measurements is what I'm really going to attempt.

I so appreciate the infor about how much oil. Since many have asked, I'm not the only one that just couldn't figure it out.

I'll post when I'm done.

Husband should love this. I hope I don't cause of the extra inches it may create ))))/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## luvpie

it's now in the oven.

I used a silicone baking sheet like the size of a lasagna pan.

I know it should be a couple of pans and round or square but I just got this and figure it's gotta work.

if it doesn't I'll know it's the vessel and not the measurements because they are spot on.


----------



## luvpie

I hope this picture turns out ok.

Well, I tried to show pictures that I took of this but trying to attach says I don't have permission.

What's that about?

The cake was wonderful, is wonderful.

I used a vanilla frosting because although I love chocolate, my husband prefers vanilla.

So good, thanks for making this recipe that has so many raves that I had to do it again after so many failures.

It sure helps to measure perfectly, I did, and it's perfect.


----------



## david reed

I think that's called a pancake!


----------



## oli

where's the pancake, I love pancakes?


----------



## sharon p

Thank you for this recipe i will try it .  I have been looking for the perfect yellow cake recipe for ever i have tried the 1-2-3 recipe on the swan down box it was just ok! not the consistency i was looking for; however looking at the picture of this cake is the appearance i want so i will try it to see if it gives me the texture i want, all my cakes have been too dry so thank you


----------



## deb sturdevant

I saw someone else wondered the same thing I did...The amount of oil? In the directions it says to place milk in a 2 cup measure at 1 1/4 then add in the oil to bring it to 1 1/3...did you mean 1 2/3 or 2 1/3?

I need a b-day cake for my 95 year old mom's party and I want to try thi one-thanks so much!


----------



## evelle

Just made this cake and the icing for my mom today, it was delicious, best recipe I have ever found online! Thank you!


----------



## petemccracken

Deb Sturdevant said:


> I saw someone else wondered the same thing I did...The amount of oil? In the directions it says to place milk in a 2 cup measure at 1 1/4 then add in the oil to bring it to 1 1/3...did you mean 1 2/3 or 2 1/3?
> 
> I need a b-day cake for my 95 year old mom's party and I want to try thi one-thanks so much!


1 1/3 is slightly more than 1 1/4, actually about 0.08 ounces (1.33-1.25=0.08), about 1/2 teaspoon (1 Tablespoon = 3 teaspoons = 1/2 ounce; therefore 1 teaspoon = 1/6 ounce = 0.167 ounces)

Above strictly by volume, not weight


----------



## katkat1946

I was looking for a nice moist cake and this totally fits the bill.  It's delicious!  I do have a question, though.  Does it make really short layers?  I'd say mine only raised to about an inch but tasted great.

Pat


----------



## luvpie

Mine only raised 2 1/2"


----------



## katkat1946

Have to reply to my own post with a red face:  my baking powder was way out dated and I'm guessing that's what happened.  Have a new container and will try this again very soon.  It was DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

My husband has begged me to make what his family calls Mother's Cake. Not having either my Mother or Father in law, I had no clue what he was talking about. Our nephew and his bride got stationed in our town, and one day our new niece-in-law was comparing notes with me. We both were scratching our heads over this cake only to discover that it's a simply yellow cake with chocolate icing!!

Let me say that I haven't baked in a really long time, but you have inspired me to try again.

I started out thinking that I would just make cupcakes, but I only have one pan. So my genius husband suggested that I make one pan of cupcakes and the rest of the batter make two 9 inch cakes (I don't have three cake pans). This is what I got..

 some of the cupcakes came away from the paper

this doesn't "dome" like the box cakes!! AWESOME!! 

  thank you bettyr this cake is a HUGE hit with my hsband


----------



## grandmama

Hi Betty:

Thank you for this wonderful recipe. I think that I am the only Grandma in the world that don't cook; and that's why I despeately need your help. My grand doughter is getting married this July and I don't know how I have been commisioned to make the cake!! I just need to know the measurements of each ingredient for round pans 14 x 3 , 12 x 3, 8 x 3 and 6 x 3 inches.

Thank you

Grandmama


----------



## sunshine dj

Good Morning,  I just registered and saw this beautiful cake which I will be making it this evening. Can you use fondant with this cake


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Wow, fondant sounds great!! I was thinking of trying a filling of some sort, like maybe lemon curd and then use a chocolate ganache on top.

In any case though, I will be making this recipe with the three 9 inch pans as BettyR called for.

The cupcakes that I made are still in the freezer, mainly 'cuz I knew that my husband would polish off that double layer in nothing flat!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## lisamaria

I found this recipe while searching online ONCE AGAIN for a yellow cake recipe.  I can't tell you how many yellow cakes I have made only to be disappointed over and over.  I just could NOT get the texture that I wanted..they were too dry, too crumbly, tasted too much like pancakes, too dense...name it!  I had to join to tell you how much I loved this recipe. I made this today for my brother's birthday.  The cake was delicous!!  Finally I have found a great, moist yellow cake!  Thank you so much!!  KEEPER!!!  I can't wait to try it with other frostings, cos the chocolate one I made today was not my favorite!


----------



## chefjake

hey their

You must have been so excted when you finally made the cake perfectly well congradulatons on that.

So can I get a slice or it must be all gone well too bad for me (good job)

Do you have a recipe you can share?

have a a great day and keep on baking

Jacob


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ChefJake, this yellow cake recipe first posted by BettyR is the easiest I have ever made, not to mention delicious!! And you’re right, it’s GONE!!  My husband wasn’t kidding when he told me, “that cake will be polished off in nothing flat”.  I used the recipe for the frosting on the back of the Hersey’s Cocoa container. YUM-O!!


----------



## chefjake

Very nice, well if you have more recipes your doing please keep us all posted on the progress

Jacob


----------



## dianarlene

Betty R, this recipe is awesome! I grew up on homemade birthday cake, but always longed for the the texture of box cake! This recipe has it! The only thing I changed was to decrease the milk to 1 cup and add oil to make 1 1/3 cups of liquid. This cake was devoured by me and my eight siblings and mother who all proclaimed it one of the best birthday cakes ever! We have tried over 15 yellow cake recipes and none of them has come close to this in texture! If you are looking for a homemade yellow cake with a box cake mix texture then search no futher because this is the one! It also held up very well to a traditional powdered sugar buttercream frosting.


----------



## longcolts

For those that are large into baking cakes can you please explain to me what exactly does vinegar do for a cake?


----------



## lisamaria

Diana...that is exactly how I felt!!! I searched and searched for the perfect recipe. I totally agree with you, so I just had to say how right you are!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif


----------



## simplycook

Hi, Your cake looks mouth watering! Thanks for posting your recipe.  I'll let my daughter have a go at it - she is just getting into making cakes (cooking is more my thing).


----------



## luvpie

Good afternoon, this post is directed to BettyR <OR, and Hoorayforcupcakes

I made this cake again today.

Was going to make it two weeks ago but had no umph to do anything in the kitchen.

Today I used 2 8X10 rectangle cake pans.

I wanna use one of them for Saturday for a function and wanted one for home tonight for dessert.

Although I liked the looks of the chocolate frosting recipe I saw on here for extra dark chocolate frosting I tweeked it just a bit. Since I had recently bought a box of chocolate powdered sugar, I used that for the powdered sugar called for + used 1/2 cup of my Rogers Extra Dark baking cocoa too, I wanted it very very chocolatety.

This frosting is ridiculously delicious. I am very thankful for the cake recipe, now that I've figured it out, and this wonderful Idea for frosting too, thanks all or both

for posting.

Tonight, my family will be very happy./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I de-frosted the dozen cupcakes from this recipe that I put into reserve and they are *GREAT!!* and they're already _GONE_!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Longcolts said:


> For those that are large into baking cakes can you please explain to me what exactly does vinegar do for a cake?


Yea know, I'm new back to baking after an extremely long break, and that is an interesting question.

I can't say that I have ever seen a recipe that calls for vinegar, could you share that one?


----------



## chefjohn213

both baking powder and baking soda react with acids (vinegar) to provide leavening.  My wife has a recipe she got from her mother called crazy cocoa cake which uses vinegar and it is really good.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ChefJohn213, do you think that your wife would share that recipe?  Sounds like a winner.


----------



## longcolts

ChefJohn213 said:


> both baking powder and baking soda react with acids (vinegar) to provide leavening. My wife has a recipe she got from her mother called crazy cocoa cake which uses vinegar and it is really good.


Thank you Chef.


----------



## cater2u84

I tried this recipe and it looks just like your picture and taste soooo good. my husband says we will no longer buy boxed cakes. Thanks so much


----------



## neworleanshoney

OMG ! this cake looks delish. Can't wait to make it with my G-Babies. Thanks so much.


----------



## chefjohn213

I'll try to remember to get it from her


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

we had people over for dinner last weekend and i bought a bakery cake...

no where near as good as this cake!!

and boxed mixes, never again!!

if you own a stand mixer, this cake recipe is so easy, dump and mix, that's it


----------



## jannet

this is the best from rub yellow baked cake I have ever made and I’ve made a couple of in my time. It’s moist and tender with a magnificent taste and it’s furthermore very so straightforward to make. I was furthermore very joyous with how well it kept. So numerous of the from rub baked cakes that I’ve made in the past would proceed stale after a day or two, they were not ever as good as the day they were made.


----------



## not just baked

Oh my, that looks like I need to make it right now!!! YUMMY!!!


----------



## annejoseph

Ok, let me start by saying I have been baking for 35 years and I own my own baking business. With that said, for SEVERAL years I have been looking for the perfect from scratch yellow/vanilla cake and I never found one that was quite right. Either it was too dry,too heavy, wrong texture, taste was off, whatever. Until now, Betty (if I may) This cake is perfection!!! Velvety soft but firm enough to withstand Fudge frosting, Cream cheese frosting, Buttercream and a poured ganache, Yes I tried it with each type. I made cupcakes and a cake. Despite what others have said. The crumb is in fact perfect. You cannot judge a cake by a picture. Bake it first, then judge by your own results. This will forever be the wonderful yellow cake that walks out of my bakery door. Thanks again for posting this recipe. Now I see why people were offering to pay for it. :0)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

It's this better than any other yellow cake you've ever had? I can see how you would be able to sell this cake/cupcake out of your shop. My Mother -in-law always swore by her recipe from JOY OF COOKING, but this beats it hands down. I've had the Cook's Illustrated recipe for the longest time. Now we need a taste off. My birthday is in a few weeks, we'll need another cake. (Just looking for any excuse to have cake) I'm In!!


----------



## dimples3130

I'll have to admit I'm not a cake eater either just as one poster said.  I'm diabetic so just don't eat desserts period.  -But- I sometimes have to bring treats to work for birthdays and what-not so would like to try this recipe.  It must be good from all the feedback I'm reading.  Can't wait to try it.  Now here is a tip that maybe everyone already knows about already but a friend of mine swears by freezing cakes before frosting and serving them.  Any kind of cake too (box or made from scratch).  She swears it changes it somehow and it's much more moist and good.  I've not put that to the test but maybe some of you can and let me know if it does work.  Thanks for the cake recipe...oh and the frosting.  Will give both a try.


----------



## annejoseph

I agree with your friend. I ALWAYS freeze my cakes. Right out of the oven I put a sheet of plastic wrap on my cooling rack, wait 10 min. or so then flip the cake onto the plastic covered cooling rack. I wrap it completely and pop it in the freezer for at least 24 hours. I believe in this so much I have an entire upright freezer dedicated just for this purpose! I find the heavier the cake i.e. carrot, banana, oatmeal, the moister. Try it, you will be amazed. I never did understand why people flip their cakes out on the racks and leave them there. You literally watch most of the moisture  evaporate out of the cake. wrapping it right away seals it in.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

So AnneJoseph, are you saying that the cakes or wrap in plastic wrap while they are still warm?

And then put in the freezer warm as well? 

Do you defrost before icing or while still frozen? 

Will this also reduce the exterior crumb prior to frosting? 

So many questions...


----------



## annejoseph

Yes, I wrap them when still warm, and pop them in the freezer while still warm. Some don't agree with this next step but, yes, I frost while still frozen. I have never had a cake "sweat" doing this method. As far as crumbs, well I usually crumb coat my cakes anyway. If you are not familiar with crumb coating it's frosting your cake with a thinner coat of frosting. At this point I put it back in the fridge to "settle" and possibly crust, if you are using crusting buttercream. Then when you are ready for the final coat you have no crumbs because they are sealed into the first coat. It sounds like a lot of work but the end result is a beautifully frosted cake with no crumbs.hope this helps :0)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

...and annejoseph, you use these techniques in your bakery?

I may be asking too many questions, but I'm back in to baking, I laid off for oh probably 30 years...

we had my Mother over the other night and she even made a comment to her friends who came with her,

"you are an excellent baker, you used to make alot of goodies, why don't you do that anymore?"

So I choose to start with *CAKE*!!!


----------



## dimples3130

I am sure anxious now to bake this cake and freeze/frost it.  Thanks for the confirmation on this technique.  I always wondered too how to frost a cake with out having crumbs everywhere.  I'll try the crumb coating as well.  I love this website.  I learn something every day on here!


----------



## jessiesgirl

I'm new to the site .. and an aussie  but just wanted to say this cake is INCREDIBLE. It was moist, perfect texture, taste and iced perfectly.
Thank you so much to the OP


----------



## lisamaria

Ok, so I already commented on this when I first discovered it and LOVED it after I made it as a cake. Yesterday I made cupcakes with this recipe, and they baked beautifully. My sister said it was the BEST cupcake she ever had! I just made a traditional vanilla buttercream, and it was delicious! This cake melts in your mouth. As a baker, the best compliment I can get when I make a cake is when someone says, "This is so moist" and I heard that a lot yesterday! THIS IS MY FAVORITE RECIPE AND THE ONLY ONE I WILL EVER USE FOR A YELLOW CAKE! Thank you again!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## lentil

This cake got so many great reviews from home bakers (and a couple of pros), I'll have to try it.  My question relates to a pro who mentioned how crumbly it looked in the picture.  I agree that I couldn't sell something that looked like that when cut.   Have any pro bakers tried this and is it as crumbly as the picture makes it seem?


----------



## boar_d_laze

Lentil,

There's already been so many positive opinions given for this recipe. Just bake one off and see for yourself.

If it is too "crumbly," there are numerous ways to control that without changing the basic character of the cake. By way of example, a large, dry crumb often (usually?) results from over beating. Solution: Don't over beat. Sometimes it's from too many bubbles. Solution: Don't over beat _and_ tamp the batter-filled pan on the counter a few times to settle the batter. Sometimes it's from over baking This could be a too hot oven, inattention, or... Solution: Don't over bake. And so it goes.

People make such a big deal about following baking recipes _exactly_, but that's BS. With even a modicum of understanding, you have a lot of control over the process and no good reason for not exercising it.

You're good at what you do and have no reason to be insecure about it. This is in your power-band.

BDL


----------



## lentil

Thanks, BDL.   I'm going to look for my modicum.  I think I lost it.  ;-)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Our grand niece just loves Elmo from Sesame Street

So Auntie made this fabulous recipe into Elmo-cupcakes

As you can see the little fingers that have already been into them

She was so excited!

This was more rewarding than any store bought cake


----------



## dimples3130

Darling cupcakes!  Is that fondant you used for the whites on the eyes?  My grandson loves Elmo too.  I'll have to try this.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Thanks dimples3130

the eyes are lifesavers with chocolate chips (swirled top knot down into the whole of the lifesaver), the nose is a gumdrop (what are they called Dots?) and the mouth is the colored gel in a tube you find at the supermarket; lastly the icing is vanilla canned stuff with red food coloring mixed right into the can! Mommy got her an Abby-Cadabby cake from the bakery, but of course Auntie's was better LOL /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## steelersfan

I have just read your cake recipe and I am very excited to try it.  I have made a dozen or so scratch cakes and they all come out dense and dry.  I was wondering though how I would adapt this to a different pan? I am making a cake for a friend's sons birthday, it is a lightning McQueen cake pan, and some cupcakes.  Do you have any tips on how I could make it in that Wilton pan and 12-24 cupcakes?  Thanks so much!


----------



## steelersfan

BettyR, I posted a question about this great cake recipe but I am brand new to this site and wanted to make sure it made it to you. So when you get this let me know. Thanks, Steelersfan


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Steelersfan, I am by no means an expert baker, but I can lend advice.

This recipe for The Perfect Homemade Yellow Cake makes three layers or two layers and one pan of regulation sized cupcakes in my experience. 

The Wilton Lightning McQueen Car Cake pan (and how cute is this cake pan) calls for a two layer mix. 

So I would make one batch of batter, pour out your cupcakes and then pour the rest into “McQueen”.  Cupcakes take 15-17 minutes (be careful not to over bake) @ 350⁰ and McQueen is 30-40 minutes. 

Presto Change-o, you got some happy kids (and adults, it's really good)!


----------



## lizzie jean

I am so excited for this recipe...I too have always been unhappy with yellow cake recipes...I love just a nice berry coulis on top of a piece...sound wonderful


----------



## lizzie jean

I totally agree with siduri...they may seem daunting to a newer baker but just follow the recipe and it will be fine...I also agree that the cake seems so much 'tougher' than american cakes...really did not enjoy it but it may have just been my 'skills'! Bake one and try it...what have you got to lose? I am referring to the genoise style cake...


----------



## beauty518

Im excited to try this recipe! Im making it for my daughters first birthday on sat.  I'll re-post with how it came out and comments from friends and family!  Thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## luvpie

hope the party is lovely.

please do let us know how it turns out, the party, and the cake of course


----------



## perla737

I too had to create an account just for this recipe!

For some reason I got it into my head that I should make this building blocks http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/building-blocks-cakes/ca36541e-624c-48af-ab78-68ef256e8903 cake for my son's 1st birthday. This probably isn't the best time to try a cake from scratch but once I get an idea into my head../img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif
So I Googled for a from scratch yellow cake recipe and found this one with such good reviews. My concern is that this cake will be too crumbly to be able to frost and make it look smooth (even with a crumb frosting layer layer) Also, I saw a woman use a loaf pan to make these blocks (for a bigger block)[http://www.slashfood.com/2008/07/02/lego-my-cake/] I liked this because my 9x13 cakes don't come out very high. I'm just not sure if this recipe would be enough for two loaf pans and if so how long to bake them?

Any suggestions/tips?

I have to make this cake on 08/06 so I don't have much time (yep I procrastinate till the last minute)

I would really appreciate your help, Thank you!


----------



## mmacke78

been searching forever for a good yellow cake recipe.. just made this recipe this morning. Was absolutely wonderful! I usually don't respond to things like this but this one was well worth noting! Thanks soo much for sharing


----------



## annejoseph

When I made it and have probably made it dozens of times by now it was not crumbly. It was perfect. I do use half buttermilk half whole. I agree with the other response though, just make the cake for yourself.


----------



## indygal

Wow Betty

Those look SO good.   I can't decide which one to try first.

DD


----------



## lyubab

Oh my gosh. I was just about to finish dinner and start on the practice cake for my son's birthday. This recipe sounds very similar to my favorite yellow cake recipe. I am going to try your and let you know how it goes!!!


----------



## beauty518

So Im reposting, made the cake and I had to make it again with a little adjustment of my own.  I didnt care for 3 eggs, tasted a little eggy to me, so I only used 2.  But it was the best from scratch cake I ever made!!!!!!  Thank you for sharing!  I will use it again!


----------



## lyubab

Coming back to say that the cake was great. The only thing is it wasn't airy and soft enough. I will use this cake to go with the cream cheese or buttercream frosting, but I am making a whipped cream frosting and the cake is want should be fluffier. I did love the cake tho!


----------



## oli

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Wow, fondant sounds great!! I was thinking of trying a filling of some sort, like maybe lemon curd and then use a chocolate ganache on top.
> 
> In any case though, I will be making this recipe with the three 9 inch pans as BettyR called for.
> 
> The cupcakes that I made are still in the freezer, mainly 'cuz I knew that my husband would polish off that double layer in nothing flat!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


I am wondering if you add the lemon curd, will this cause the cake layers to move as you slice into it?

I was curious because this has happened to me before.


----------



## hinayali

hey u didn't writethe amount of vegetable oil?

secondly i didn't understand the line where u have written milk/vegetable oil mixtuer??? does it mean to mix milk n oil together???


----------



## luvpie

hina

I just replied to you and it ended up under the frosting/icing/whipped topping thread.(???)
read what's two "threads" above this one for answers.


----------



## lentil

In reference to the lemon curd question, run a dam of frosting around the top of each layer on the edge.  This also keeps the curd from squishing out between the layers and messing up the frosting.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo Lentil, I was thinkin' the same...

this cake isn't like what alot of people would call cake

back in the day everyone made their own baked goods before betty crocker and duncan hines

my greatgrandmother made all of our baked goods and I never even stepped into a bakery until I was older


----------



## finkel

I made this cake last week, and although it was light and fluffy, I found it to be too sweet. Here are the small adjustments I made for the second batch:

1.The milk/oil combination is a bit odd, use 1.25c milk and 2T oil. (Hinayali-refer to these measurements)

2. Instead of 1.5c sugar use 1.25c sugar

Note: This is a good basic yellow cake recipe but I think it needs more 'depth', and by that I mean maybe adding a hint of other spices.

Lentil: When I baked this off it wasn't crumbly like it was in the picture. However, I put this in the walk in overnight and the next day the cake was a lot more dense. I didn't tort and assemble it so I can't give you a definite answer as to how good it would work in a professional kitchen. I may experiment with it more this coming week. I'll take pics if I do.


----------



## lentil

I just catered a wedding and a friend of the bride made the cake.  What a mess!  The icing- some sort of whipped cream glop-  was sliding off even though the cake arrived an hour late and only sat out for less than 30 minutes.  It was a 3 tier with so many stablizing posts there wasn't much cake left to cut once they were out, and it completely fell apart while we were cutting.  Most pieces had to be patched together on the plates.

I think the biggest problem is that the cake was too fresh. Had it been refrigerated overnight before decorating, it would have been a bit more stable.  The icing, such as it was, was most likely put on a cake that wasn't sufficiently cooled.  And it was hot that day which didn't help at all!  I'm also certain it was a box mix.

Off topic, I know, but it makes me want to try the cake that is the subject of this post even more.


----------



## peaceful

Looks great!   I will try this the next time I have to do a yellow cake.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Our niece was staying with us recently and wanted to help celebrate our wedding anniversary.

So she and her two adorable little girls made us this cake.


----------



## kookiequeen19

I've been looking for a really good yellow cake recipe and when I typed in "really good homemade scratch yellow cake recipe", this was the first one to pop up and I read the review and saw the beautiful picture!!! Like you said all the recipes that you normally find are for a "pound cake type". I'm trying this one out tonight, will let you know tomorrow. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## megrato

Thanks for your post and, can you share that buttercream recipe you mentioned?  : )


----------



## luvpie

kookiequeen

did you make it? is so how'd it turn out? if not get goin


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I made this recipe into cup cakes for our two little grand-nieces, and I got a different brand of eggs

(Egglands Best vs local store brand) and I noticed that the yolks were a were deeper yellow. 

The cake came out with a much nicer color to it!


----------



## cakelover75

Must agree this is THE best cake recipe anywhere! Thanks for sharing! Here's my version as a sheet cake with help from my sister to decorate!


----------



## revtreasury

9/17/11                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

I just baked this excellent cake yesterday, and took it over to a friend's house for game night.  Everyone loved the cake; they said that it was very light, moist and tasty and the best homemade yellow cake that they have had so far.  Some game players mentioned that they have tried making yellow cakes in the past, but the results have always been a very heavy cake.  This was a great recipe and anyone who is willing to try it will love it.    I didn't have to altar any of the ingredients, so Betty did a great job.    Thanks so much for the recipe, I can't wait to make this cake again.  I frosted it with a recipe that I found on foodnetwork.com.  It was called Quick Vanilla Butter creme frosting; just 12 minutes to prepare.  While making the frosting, I did numerous taste tests and I guess I overwhelmed my taste buds, because I thought the frosting was a little bit to sweet, however, no one else thought it was to sweet and the cake was gone in no time.  Once I did finish the frosting and ate a piece of the cake while at game night, the frosting was not to sweet at all, it was actually perfect.  Overall, both the cake and the frosting, was excellent.  I believe the frosting can probably be altered to a chocolate recipe by adding cocoa to the ingredients for you chocolate lovers.

Robin D


----------



## hinayali

hey can i ask u sumthng...i didn't understand two things in this recepie

1.where is the amount of vegetable oil?

2.secondly i didn't understand the line where it is written milk/vegetable oil mixtuer??? does it mean to mix milk n oil together??


----------



## hinayali

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ans my 2 questions plxxxxxxxxx......

u didn't write the amount of vegetable oil?

secondly i didn't understand the line where u have written milk/vegetable oil mixtuer??? does it mean to mix milk n oil together??


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

hinayali, here's how I understand BettyR's recipe in regards to the milk and oil:

take a 2 cup measuring cup, pour in 1 and 1/4 cup of milk, next pour in the vegetable oil enough to reach the 1 and 1/3 cup mark. 

What you are doing is pouring the oil on top of the milk that is in the measuring cup already. 

What it seems to me that she's saying that you are not measuring out the milk and the oil individually.  Does that help any?


----------



## revtreasury

Hello Hinayali,

It doesn't give a vegetable oil amount, because if you use a 2 cup measuring cup, you will poor the milk into the measuring cup up to 1-1/4 then you will poor the vegetable oil into the milk until the line reaches 1-1/3, which is really about 1 ounce of vegetable oil.  If you don't have a 2 cup measuring cup to do it that way, measure about 2 tablespoons of vegetable oil which equals 1 ounce. The milk and oil are both going to be poured into the flour mixture, so it doesn't mean you have to mix the oil and milk if you don't have a big enough measuring cup to do it the way Betty is asking.  The main thing is to get 1-1/3 cup of milk and 2 tablespoons of oil and pour  it into the flour mixture.  I hope this helps.

Robin D


----------



## mumsiecooks

Hello BettyR.  Your cake looks luscious so I made it just now.  The butter (at room temperature) did not incorporate well into the batter, so I tried smushing the visible pieces on the side of the mixing bowl.  When that did not work, I used my immersion blender to mix it well.  When pouring into the pan, I passed the batter thru a sifter to ensure no unmixed pieces of butter.  So I was already concerned that the cake would not come out as in the photo.  True enough, the cake did not rise that much.  It had the look/texture of a pound cake.  Reading the reviews of those who had already made the cake, they mentioned that it was moist and tender.  My question is:  was my butter too cold?  When I put it in with the flour, it was "bendable".  I would like to try your recipe again, but don't want to waste my ingredients again.  I'd appreciate your help.  Thank you.


----------



## revtreasury

Hi Mumsiecooks,

I am sorry to hear that your cake did not turn out that well.  It sounds like you didn't leave the butter out long enough at room temperature.  If you try it again, leave the butter out much longer so that you don't have the lumps.  The butter should incorporate smooth into the flour mixture.

Robin D.


----------



## revtreasury

Hi Megrato,

Here is the recipe you requested. It turned out really well.

Quick Vanilla Buttercream Frosting - recipe can be found at foodnetwork.com
[h2]Ingredients[/h2]
3 cups confectioners' sugar
1 cup butter
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 to 2 tablespoons whipping cream (I used 2 tablespoons)
[h2]Directions[/h2]
In a standing mixer fitted with a whisk, mix together sugar and butter. Mix on low speed until well blended and then increase speed to medium and beat for another 3 minutes.

Add vanilla and cream and continue to beat on medium speed for 1 minute more, adding more cream if needed for spreading consistency.

Robin D


----------



## peaceful

This is awesome! Great work!


cakelover75 said:


> Must agree this is THE best cake recipe anywhere! Thanks for sharing! Here's my version as a sheet cake with help from my sister to decorate!


----------



## susana39

I know this was posted ages ago but I happen to stumble upon it.  I've been looking for a  yellow cake from scratch for a b-day party.  I made this last night as my practice cake and I liked it.  The flavor is good, consistency is great for frosting and it does not smell like vanilla (I don't really like vanilla smell).  I will be serving this for a friends b-day.  Yay!! Thank you.

I will make one small change:  Will use less sugar since my friend (the one having the b-day party) and I don't like overly sweet cakes. 

Thank you.


----------



## bambamsuckahs

a really good frosting with this would be this cream cheese one I found on TV. Really good on yellow cakes. The recipe is

8 oz. Cream cheese, softened

1/3 cup granulated sugar

1/2 tsp vanilla extract

Whip together with a whisk and store in fridge if not using asap


----------



## chef matt

This cake looks delicious and judging from the comments tastes as good as it looks. Can't wait to try it. Thank you!


----------



## osnapitsdre

Ya know I was really disappointed with how the cake turned out :/ i read so many great reviews and I did everything step by step there just wasn't much flavor compared to the last Home made yellow cake i made. I was looking for something different a little more moist? I think it may have been too much baking powder . But im glad it turned out nice for everyone else.


----------



## chocotuile

This looks really good, I'll have to try it! I've always used egg yolks instead of eggs for yellow cake, but if this is as good as everybody says, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## sissyathome

I know how you feel.  I could hug her, too.

Even though I've been baking and decorating cakes for over 30 years, rarely have I made one from scratch - especially during the past 20 years. I generally doctor up mixes.  I didn't know what to expect as I tried this yellow cake from scratch but was hopeful. I want you to know that I was beside myself with the results. It was wonderful. I don't even eat cake (just taste for quality assurance) but I was gobbling down the trimmings while I was getting the layers ready for decorating.

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! Since trying this recipe, I have also made the Champagne cake (makes a lot of batter - two 9x13 pans in my case) but baked flat (yea!!!), no leveling necessary, and everybody raved. I have so much cake mix in my kitchen but all I've done lately is stare at it. Scratch cakes rock!!!!!

Bake on.......


----------



## daviejos

Hi this recipe sounds great.  Understand the oil content now but how much is a stick of butter.  Live in the UK and this isn't a term I have heard of before.  Can anyone tell me.


----------



## petemccracken

Probably 1/4 pound (4 ounces),

From Wikipedia (footnoted)

The dominant shape east of the Rocky Mountains is the Elgin, or Eastern-pack shape, named for a dairy in Elgin, Illinois. The sticks are 4[sup] 3[/sup]⁄[sub]4[/sub] inches long and 1[sup] 1[/sup]⁄[sub]4[/sub] inches (121 mm × 32 mm) wide and are typically sold stacked two by two in elongated cube-shaped boxes.[sup][34][/sup]

West of the Rocky Mountains, butter printers standardized on a different shape that is now referred to as the Western-pack shape. These butter sticks are 3[sup] 1[/sup]⁄[sub]8[/sub] inches long and 1[sup] 1[/sup]⁄[sub]2[/sub] inches wide (80 mm × 38 mm) and are usually sold with four sticks packed side-by-side in a flat, rectangular box.[sup][34][/sup]



daviejos said:


> Hi this recipe sounds great. Understand the oil content now but how much is a stick of butter. Live in the UK and this isn't a term I have heard of before. Can anyone tell me.


----------



## kookiecutr

Hi Bettyr,

I too was looking for a moist yellow cake recipe and went searching on the internet and came across your recipe and thought I would try it.  I followed your recipe exactly and the end product was terrible.  the cake is like cornbread and tastes like it as well.  Not sure where all the people got their recipe but it didn't turn out at all like they said.  In fact, one of the writers I believe who works in a restaurant mentioned the crumbs from the cake.  That's an indication that it will be dry which is exactly how mine turned out.  Any thoughts what could have happened????


----------



## hedyeh

Hi BettyR i truly thank you for the wonderful yellow cake receipe.

Do YOU by any chance have one for a delicious chocolate cake? I would like to surprise my best Freind.

Thank you very much


----------



## mightyzion

I really want to try this recipe tonight but I'm confuse about Vegetable oil , How much do I use? or is it Butter or vegetable oil?


----------



## siduri

Hi, mightyzion and welcome to the forum. 

The ingredient list doesn't say the quantity, but it explains in the procedure.  She says:

Measure the 1-1/4 cups of milk in a 2 cup measuring cup….then add enough vegetable oil to bring the liquid up to 1-1/3 cups.

It's not specified how much oil that is, but it's very little, probably a tablespoon or two, but just follow the directions, fill the measuring cup to 1 1/2 cups with milk, then add oil to the milk till the level of the liquid  comes up to 1 1/3 cups. 

So you use butter AND oil. 

good luck


----------



## autumndiaz

I tried to double this recipe, one batch never makes enough and I was tired of making two separate batches.

The cake exploded on me so I think doubling the baking powder was a mistake.

Has anyone sucessfully doubled this recipe?


----------



## dessertbaker

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif

I really want to try this recipe, have had it bookmarked forever!

Also, I have a question. I only have one cake pan. Is it okay to split the batter into thirds and bake them one at a time? Or should I aks my neighbor for theirs? Please respond.

Thank you!


----------



## rubiesandice

This cake is very tasty, smells wonderful, however, where did I go wrong with making the cake? It was very dry! Was it because I made a sheet cake instead of a Layered cake.? I noticed that at the 20 minute mark the cake was not done. Checked the cake 5 mins later and still batter came out of center when I tested the doness with a straw! Did extra oven time cause the dryness? Cake was in the oven for approximate 30-35 mins. Also tested doness by lightly pressing down on center of cake for the spring back. Otherwise, cake was good - just very dry. Intend to bake this cake again for the upcoming holidays. Would more milk or veggie oil make any difference. Stove is only 4 years old. Thaks for any feedback!


----------



## kati chase

This cake is cake is soo YUMMY and easy to make! love this recipe, definately better then box mix. Made it lastnite, with cream n banana filling iced with choc buttercream and topped with strawberries, delishh!!


----------



## luvpie

Hi to all who are reading this interesting and fun thread.

Ok, so I made the cake again last night for my husband and my dessert.

I've made it a few or several times now.

Last night it was wonderful, again.

I've  had trouble in the past trying to figure out the right proportions as many of you have mentioned as well.

I've also had trouble with my own measurements and that's been my fault.

Last night the cake was so good and the frosting I concocted was equally as tasty.

Here is what I did to measure the seemingly problematic oil into the milk mixture.

My pyrex measuring cup probably has notches etched into it, but being overused, I've managed to rub them all off I think.

So, I put my milk into a 1 cup measuring cup.

Then I put more milk into a 1/4 cup measuring cup.

Then I put that milk from the 1/4 cup measurer into a 1/3 cup measurer.

I filled the void up to the full mark with the oil.

That's how I measured the milk/oil problem.

The cake perfect.

For the frosting:

1 large Synphony Milk Chocolate bar

1 stick butter

pinch coarse sea salt

1 t Tahitian Bourbon vanilla

2+ c powdered sugar

2 T cream

1. melted the chocolate and butter over double boiler

2. beat them together.

3. added vanilla to the cream and mixed

4. added powdered sugar to chocolate mix, whipped

5. slowly added the cream/vanilla mix to the sugar mix until it creamed perfectly


----------



## luvpie

siduri said:


> Measure the _*1-1/4 cups *_of milk in a 2 cup measuring cup….then add enough vegetable oil to bring the liquid up to 1-1/3 cups.
> 
> It's not specified how much oil that is, but it's very little, probably a tablespoon or two, but just follow the directions, _*fill the measuring cup to 1 1/2 cups with milk*_, then add oil to the milk till the level of the liquid comes up to 1 1/3 cups. So you use butter AND oil.
> 
> ````````````````````````````````````
> 
> this is probably a mistype, but just mentioning it's 1 1/4 cup, not 1 1/2 cup.


----------



## luvpie

revtreasury said:


> Hello Hinayali,
> 
> The main thing is to get 1-1/3 cup of milk and 2 tablespoons of oil and pour it into the flour mixture.
> 
> `````````````````````````
> 
> not sure that's right either.
> 
> it may seem like I'm being the recipe police but the above reads wrong to me.
> 
> I used 3 measuring cups, as that's how I could do it/have it make sense to me.
> 
> 1 cup measuring cup
> 
> 1/4 cup measuring cup
> 
> 1/3 cup measuring cup
> 
> then poured it all into a 2 cup, < just because I was following the 2 cup instructions
> 
> hope that helps with the measuring. it worked for me.


----------



## luvpie

dessertbaker said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif
> 
> I really want to try this recipe, have had it bookmarked forever!
> 
> Also, I have a question. I only have one cake pan. Is it okay to split the batter into thirds and bake them one at a time?
> 
> I did mine in one pan, a lasagna glass pyrex and I also have a silpat silicone lasagna pan that works in my convection oven.
> 
> both worked fine for me. I don't need it to be a layer cake, not something that is a prerequisite for me to layer.
> 
> problem I encounter that I keep forgetting about is, I don't need to be able to get it out of the cake pan as to layer it so the waxed paper isn't necessary for me to use, therefore cutting pieces of it last night, I constantly fought with the waxed paper and trying to get pieces out without 'it'.


----------



## kookiequeen19

OMG, YES I MADE IT FOR MY NEPHEW'S 1ST BIRTHDAY AND EVERYONE LOVED IT!!! I HAVE THE PICTURES POSTED ON MY FACEBOOK PAGE...GINA'S Cuisine ( Regina Harris-Crayton) I decorated it with a smooth chocolate frosting, adored with fondant polka dots and fondant #1's. It was awesome!!! Thanks for such a GREAT RECIPE...just what I've been looking for!


----------



## athomebleu

To the talk about genoise cakes, I'm in agreement that cake should be moist without a syrup. However, I have made a genoise that uses only egg yolks and requires no syrup. It is a real treat! The subtle browned butter flavor is truly addicting, and it has a very fine crumb without being dry. The recipe is "Golden Genoise" from Rose Levy Beranbaum's Cake Bible.


----------



## frontcook

LuvPie said:


> can anyone tell what I did wrong here? it just fell apart. the flavor is good, maybe measured the oil wrong? no clue, he'll get a piece after dinner and then it's in the dumpster, unless he begs for one more 'piece' for tomorrow night. slice isn't being offered here as it 'won't'


LuvPie, did you forget the eggs?

Betty, thank you for that great recipe, keep up the good work!


----------



## cookingallday

I joined this website to let you all know how greatful I am for your information and the recipes in here. You all made my day...year.... I can't wait to begin cooking. For these who share their recipes than you. My family will be thrilled with this cakes and frostings. Will check in on this website from time to time to try and get more ideas and report back on how these recipes turn out. THANKS ALL............./img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## cookingallday

The cupcake picture is really cute. Goodness I am almost done reading this thread. Tomorrow down to cooking this............./img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## luvpie

"to the person that wondered about me forgetting the eggs"

thats a very old post. I've made it correct many times


----------



## caroldro

I found this recipe by googling "homemade yellow cake" a few weeks ago and just made my second batch. Up until about 3 months ago my entire baking repertoire consisted of an occassional carrot cake - maybe 3 or 4 in my life. That is it. But sometime around my daughter turning 2 last fall, baking became an integral part of our lives so I have been forced to "buck up" and learn. It is one of her favorite activities.  I refuse to use a box recipe so I was a little nervous about attempting my very first cake from scratch. This recipe is awesome!! My husband is a professional chef and learned baking in Switzerland (he was not at home when we made the first batch btw). He "reviewed" the finish product and gave it 5 stars - plus it is very forgiving. My daughter (remember she is 2) did the measuring (with some assistance from me). It might be a great way to learn numbers but it tends to lead to less than exact results. Did not seem to matter. For icing on the first batch, I simmered some frozen blueberries, strained the juice and made purple cream cheese frosting. Tonight we are making a confection sugar glaze made pink (per my daughter's request) with a reduced pomegranate juice. I also added frozen blueberries and mini choclate chips to the batter. Oh, and we made cupcakes - not cake - thank you, thank you for making me feel like a rock star chef in front of my daughter -  and she had a blast!


----------



## whatever75

HI I am just going to say Thank you ! I Love to bake and I have tried many home made recipes and have not liked them . I tried this one tonight for a friend's Birthday cake and I tried a piece . Well this is THE BEST one I have found by far so as  I said earlier thank you so much for this recipe it Very Good !


----------



## novestcook

My ten year old made this cake. Oven doesn't work so she used a conventional oven that we lower oven 25 degrees with every thing. It took ten minutes more and a little darker than I would like but, not burnt at all. She made it in a glass pan. It was amazing and I would never buy yellow cake again it was so simple and came out perfect. thanks sooo much! Great cake/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## virginia07

OMG I tired tis and I have to be doing something wrong because my cake keeps coming  to thick. please help I want to make it for my daughters baby shower.


----------



## flipflopgirl

virginia07 said:


> OMG I tired tis and I have to be doing something wrong because my cake keeps coming to thick. please help I want to make it for my daughters baby shower.


Too thick?
Can you elaborate ?

mimi


----------



## crabcake77

BEST BIRTHDAY CAKE EVER! This cake was amazing! It was exactly what I was looking for. I have received so many compliments on it. I decided to do a Portsmouth frosting and it was all so yummy. Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## shanna r

Was wondering what type of butter you used? The name.


----------



## niko1227

20140329_222606.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Mar 30, 2014







I tried your yellow cake recipe today and it was fantastic, thank you!! Heres a glimpse of the cake, ok going back for another slice!


----------



## xnaygirlx

Just made a yellow cake following a recipe I found on Facebook for my husbands birthday yesterday and it was horrible! It if wasn't for the homemade frosting the whole thing would have been a bust. So I decided to make up for it today and came upon this recipe as well as the recipe for your frosting you posted in the comments for another member years ago. Turned out fantastic!!!! My husband was thrilled and so was I. I love to bake and take pride it what I do so needless to say your recipe saved the day! Thank you! I will be making this cake with its delicious frosting for years to come!





  








image.jpg




__
xnaygirlx


__
Mar 30, 2014


__
cakes


----------



## blossom7295

Just made this account to say this made fabulous cupcakes! I made it with cream cheese frosting. It wasn't near as crumbly as past cupcakes I made. It was easy to follow. My avatar is a picture of the cupcakes I made with this recipe.


----------



## roxyg

1 tablespoon and 1 teaspoon of oil


----------



## audrey

This is awesome! I'd searched all over for the perfect yellow cake recipe and this is it.
Perfection achieved!


----------



## ybutterfly

I made this delicious cake for my family as a practice run for my Birthday on Wednesday. I am making a cake for myself at work and wanted a really good recipe. This is fabulous. I didn't have good luck with the frosting because I didn't have any baking cocoa, so I improvised, it turned out okay. I can't wait to make the frosting with all the right ingredients and report back.

The cake turned out moist and firm and my husband absolutely loved it, he thanked me for the wonderful meal and dessert.

I used a wand mixer instead of a traditional hand mixer. It made the batter smoother and I think that is why my cake turned out so firm, but deliciously firm, a really good firm for cakes in my opinion. It was just the most AWESOME cake I have ever made from scratch, and I have only made a few. I actually ruined my daughters birthday cake one year by using a recipe I had not tested first, so we blew out the candles but couldn't eat the cake, we just had ice cream.  NEVER AGAIN will I have a botched birthday cake, this recipe is MMMMMagically yummilicious!      <3 <3

P.S.

I used one goose egg and one chicken egg instead of 3 eggs. I kept all the other measurements the same. I'm so happy with this find. I can't wait to make the fudge cake.


----------



## kylesgranny7

I joined a few days ago and have just now been able to look around. I came upon this recipe and I just had to make it yesterday. OMG! This is the best yellow cake ever! And the icing is just perfect. Thank you so much!

This morning I had to make the fudge cake. My hubby and the grandkids are in heaven! I've had a request to make the yellow cake with coconut for Easter dinner. I'm sure it's going to be wonderful!


----------



## virginianicole4

Im not sure what happened but I can't get into old account it was Virginia07. Anyway my cake come out like I was missing something now that was my first time making a cake from scratch bu it was very thick.. Asked a friend to try it she said taste like cornbread. I did make one that taste was on point but I added baking powder instead of soda.(or the other way around). Please help because that one taste was great just very heavy I mean was less then 1 inch thick.


----------



## virginianicole4

I have tried this about 5 times each time comes out wrong not sure what I'm doing but need help because one of the five taste come out on point but that time I know I did something wrong please help I love the taste just comes out thick. and flat even went out and brought more cake pans thought it was the pans. Now I.m not a pro but I have made my fare share of cakes and all come ot great just I feel defeated because I cant get yours right. Help me please.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Virginia.
Pretty hard to help you without being right there with you.
Unless......
You changed something like an ingredient or maybe veered off the written path of instructions.
Is your oven temp on point (stick a couple of oven thermometers in there).
What size pan did you use and how much batter did you pour in?
Stand mixer?
Yes I am clutching at straws here.

Talk me thru your exact procedure .
Even the brands of ingredients may be helpful.
OBTW.....what type of flour did you use?
How old are your leveners (rare cause but even so...)

mimi


----------



## virginianicole4

Omg thank you so much for answering. I never really thought all that would matter but maybe. All purpose flour Pillsbury ,Dixie sugar, butter store brand winn Dixie, vanilla monte cudine just one I saw on sale. Not really sure about the rest.Should I try a special brand if so please tell me I will get it in the morning and try it. I have always loved baking but this has me stumped.(didn't realize from scratch was so hard.) my hat is off to all of you pros. Help.


----------



## virginianicole4

You know I just checked and the baking powder was alittle old not expired but will soon.


----------



## flipflopgirl

virginianicole4 said:


> Omg thank you so much for answering. I never really thought all that would matter but maybe. All purpose flour Pillsbury ,Dixie sugar, butter store brand winn Dixie, vanilla monte cudine just one I saw on sale. Not really sure about the rest.Should I try a special brand if so please tell me I will get it in the morning and try it. I have always loved baking but this has me stumped.(didn't realize from scratch was so hard.) my hat is off to all of you pros. Help.
> [/quote
> 
> No magic brands lol.
> I asked hoping when you took a good look at the containers you would discover something off the wall.
> Like you had purchased bread flour by mistake.
> The texture you describe is usually caused by over mixing the batter or a flour with a higher percentage of protein.
> If you are going to try again (you are certainly determined lol) try measuring the flour by spooning into the cup then leveling.
> I hate to tell you to not follow this recipe to the letter since so many people have made it with good results.
> 
> mimi


----------



## virginianicole4

You know that makes sense I didn't look at how long I waS mixing I do know it's longer then the time said OMG I hope that is not all I was doing going to try again will let you know. I made a chocolate that was to die for but this one has me beat. Will let you know my results.Thanks so much


----------



## mommychef

Hi,

I am new to this site and I saw your cake and it looks delicious. I wanted to ask, what kind of icing did you use? It looks like it goes well with this cake and I don't want to use a store bought icing and ruin the cake. Do you mind sharing?


----------



## tarmitage1

I was asked to make a birthday cake for a friend's party. I usually use cake mix cakes for kids birthdays b/c kids just honestly don't care. But she wanted homemade. With all the positive reviews I decided to go with this. Usually I would test it, but I didn't have the time. The only change I made was to add lemon zest and lemon juice (instead of vanilla). I thought the cake definitely was moist, which sometimes is hard to get, and it baked well, but I felt like it was almost too mild in taste. My husband and kids liked it, but to me it lacked the richness a cake should have. I decided to use lemon simple syrup to give it a little bit more flavor. It was good, just not as good as I was hoping. I think that I would need to tweak this recipe in order to use it again.


----------



## flipflopgirl

tarmitage1 said:


> I was asked to make a birthday cake for a friend's party. I usually use cake mix cakes for kids birthdays b/c kids just honestly don't care. But she wanted homemade. With all the positive reviews I decided to go with this. Usually I would test it, but I didn't have the time. The only change I made was to add lemon zest and lemon juice (instead of vanilla). I thought the cake definitely was moist, which sometimes is hard to get, and it baked well, but I felt like it was almost too mild in taste. My husband and kids liked it, but to me it lacked the richness a cake should have. I decided to use lemon simple syrup to give it a little bit more flavor. It was good, just not as good as I was hoping. I think that I would need to tweak this recipe in order to use it again.


Welcome to Chef Talk !
It all boils down to the form of flavorings you used.
It is hard to get an up front lemon presence by using juice or simple syrup unless reduced to the point of almost nothing and still you would need a tablespoon at least.
Next time try a commercial concentrate (LorAnn is an easy to find brand) or extract.
The zest was a great choice just was not enough to carry throughout the batter.
Nothing wrong with leaving the vanilla in.
Will add not detract from the usual and expected profile of this type of cake.

mimi


----------



## tarmitage1

I am going to have to completely and totally disagree with you. The flavoring isn't what made the cake blah, it was the cake.  It just didn't have a strong flavor.  It was blah.  The flavor of a cake usually comes from the fat, and there wasn't much fat in this cake.   Lemon zest is not going to detract from the flavor of a cake, its only going to add.  I added the lemon simple syrup to give the cake more taste b/c it didn't have an enough. Although I am not a professional baker anymore, I am professionally trained and I have a little bit of an idea of what I'm doing.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I tried  a simple alcohol based simple syrup with this recipe and it did not turn out well, way to moist.  We enjoyed it just as written, both as a layer cake and as cupcakes.


----------



## americk

Very nice! Congratulations Betty, I'm looking for baba au rhum recipes if anyone can help me, thanks !


----------



## catererswhse

these cakes look delicious..I may have to try this recipe this week sometime. I'll check back in if I do!


----------



## barbi

hi I tried this cake and I was very pleased served it to guests on Saturday and got glorious raves and it was so easy anyone can bake a good homemade cake with confidence thanks for the post bc


----------



## sarah menendez

I'm excited to get in the kitchen and make this. I was wondering though what it would taste like if I added Pumpkin puree? I was originally looking for a pumpkin coffee cake recipe but they all call for yellow cake mix box and I would much rather make from scratch. Any suggestions? Thanks!!!


----------



## flipflopgirl

My suggestion for anyone trying out a new recipe is to follow it exactly as written the first time.
This will give you a baseline to work from for any tweaks you may have in mind.
About the pumpkin coffee cake... I think I have a good recipe with instructions for different flavors (my mom's actually)
Let me look and see if I can lay my hands on it.

mimi


----------



## pollopicu

flipflopgirl said:


> My suggestion for anyone trying out a new recipe is to follow it exactly as written the first time.
> This will give you a baseline to work from for any tweaks you may have in mind.
> About the pumpkin coffee cake... I think I have a good recipe with instructions for different flavors (my mom's actually)
> Let me look and see if I can lay my hands on it.
> 
> mimi


I totally agree. One of my biggest pet peeves is when someone asks me for a recipe, and they substitute mayor important ingredients, and then wonder why it didn't come out great. It's more than just a pet peeve, it's what George Carlin called a psychotic f^cking hatred. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif

Try it the original way first, then after you've done it right the first time, you can screw it up all you want the second time around. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif
.


----------



## lynnlorrie

please, how much vegetable oil. I am just learning how to bake and it does not say.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Do you own a 2 cup liquid measuring cup?
If so..... Place on counter and add milk to the 1 1/4 cup mark.
Then add enough oil to bring the amount to 1 1/3.
Pour the oil very slowly because it won't take very much at all.
Got it?
If not say something so I can try to explain it a different way.

mimi


----------



## lovetobake3

I've made this cake SEVERAL times, and it is perfect. I totally believe that a recipe should be tried exactly as is, unless you really know what you're doing.

Since I've made this a few times, I'm going to make it into a moist and fluffy Strawberry cake this weekend with white chocolate and cream cheese frosting.

I have removed the egg whites and cooked this cake with egg yolks only...AMAZING!

If you eat wheat flour only, this cake works well with this recipe.

Please give it a try.

Follow directions unless you know what your doing!

Blessings

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## pollopicu

Ok, I have a bone to pick with all the people making this cake but not posting pictures.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

right PP?

did you hit the "view all" photos at the top of the page?

this is a great home cook recipe.

have you tried it as yet?

it's a super cake/cupcake with just about any filling and/or icing


----------



## kaybjay

I made this delicious cake with chocolate buttercreme frosting! My family loved it!


----------



## allykat

I NEVER reply to these types of forum things. EVER. But...this cake is just...so beautiful and perfect and amazing and I want to hug the person who posted this recipe! THANK YOU SO SO MUCH!!!!!




  








cake.jpg




__
allykat


__
Jun 13, 2014


__
cakes


----------



## 1barbirik

[Bfinally made this cake and my husband went into the kitchen and he got the boxes of yellow cake mix and threw them in the trash . He said That's the best cake I have ever eaten . I have made it several times and it is absolutely great each time. Thanks a million. From both of us
[/B]


----------



## kaybjay

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> right PP?
> did you hit the "view all" photos at the top of the page?
> this is a great home cook recipe.
> have you tried it as yet?
> it's a super cake/cupcake with just about any filling and/or icing
> [/quote
> I tried to post a picture&it wouldn't post! :-(


----------



## pollopicu

Allykat said:


> I NEVER reply to these types of forum things. EVER. But...this cake is just...so beautiful and perfect and amazing and I want to hug the person who posted this recipe! THANK YOU SO SO MUCH!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cake.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> allykat
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 13, 2014
> 
> 
> __
> cakes


Beautiful!


----------



## tammy4mk

Lynnlorrie said:


> please, how much vegetable oil. I am just learning how to bake and it does not say.


Comes out to be 2 tablespoons


----------



## tammy4mk

I make a lot of cakes, especially specialty cakes, decor (my kids say I can go work with Cake Boss, lol not that good haven't mastered fondant). I Made this cake for my daughter's 1st birthday with chocolate frosting in center and regular butter cream to decorate. Good flavor but it seemed a little dry. Thought about adding plain yogurt or sour cream. Thoughts? Or suggestions? Don't know if it because I live in Az and different climate than the originator. Open for suggestions? Thx


----------



## radchick456

Hi,

I just wanted to ask how to modify the recipe if I don't want to make layers. I just started a Wilton cake decorating course and I'm trying to get into baking things from scratch rather than box mixes. The lesson I need to prepare for is to show us how to tort the cake so I just need one cake of decent size rather than the three you mention to automatically make layers. I would greatly appreciate learning how to modify this recipe for such use as yellow cake with chocolate frosting is my boyfriend's favorite so I want to make sure it'll be super yummy for him to devour when I bring it home, lol. Thank you!

G


----------



## flipflopgirl

Rule one of baking from scratch is to always follow the recipes exactly.
You could just divide the recipe in 2 but even if that sounds easy this one has a few odd amts.
Why not just bake it all and then freeze the extra layers and use for the next classes?
Allow cake to cool then wrap in plastic and then foil (I sometimes will slip the well wrapped layers into a ziplock if they fit)
When time to defrost just stick in the fridge over nite.
Have fun and welcome to Chef Talk!

Mimi


----------



## american_suisse

*@ nancyd375 post # 105 *

To me it all depends on the type of diabetic your friend it. I'm type 2 but at a controlled level with pills, thankfully no insulin needed yet! I hate needles. If your friend isn't going to consume the entire cake in one sitting and has the diabetes under control there is no reason to substitute anything. But, if the cake is for one person or they haven't got control...try some of these ideas.* BUT* before doing anything, check with your friend and make sure the doctor has approved use of sugar substitutes for their use.

Vanilla extract. Add 1/2 teaspoon of vanilla extract for every 1/2 cup of sugar substitute used in a recipe to enhance flavor. For the best quality and flavor, choose pure vanilla extract. This one is what I've found to be the best.

Agave Syrup. Agave syrup tends to brown baked goods quicker, so you have to maintain the right temperature while using agave syrup as one of the sugar substitutes in baking. To use agave syrup instead of sugar, use the following amount.

1 cup of sugar = 2/3 cup of Agave Syrup
1 cup of Agave Syrup = Reduction of liquids in the recipe by 1/4 cup.

Splenda Sugar Blend for Baking. Use half of what the recipe calls for in sugar. The problem I find with using this is baked goods don't brown as well they are more dense, Cakes don't rise as much and often I find a funny aftertaste.

Of course, as with anything you do in the kitchen, these substitutes have to be fine tuned for taste. Hope this helps!


----------



## staceylea19

Does it matter what kind of milk? I have nonfat but that doesn't always work very well when cooking with it!

Thank you!


----------



## flipflopgirl

Whole milk is the best but I have in a pinch used 1 cup skim milk and a few tablespoons of melted butter (unsalted) with good results.

That said I have no clue if it will work with this recipe or not.

Next time you grocery shop pick up a few cans of evaporated milk (full fat type).

Mix it at a half/half ratio as a sub for whole milk.

If you have leftovers use it at for mashed potatos or dilute and make a bunch of pancakes or waffles and freeze them.

Great for school day breakfasts.

mimi


----------



## teez

Can't wait to try it today!


----------



## steplite

Can you use Cake flour for this cake?


----------



## sheila vido

I have followed this recipe a half dozen times now and it comes out moist and perfect every time! I do have to say when you first look at the ingredient measurements it is a little confusing i.e the milk/ vegetable oil. The written instructions do make sense of it. Today I am making this cake for one of my very best friends birthday...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## teez

I tried the recipe and added lemon flavoring with the vanilla and it was good. My mom flavored her cakes that way so I always do that for yellow cake no matter what the recipe says.


----------



## zelda mae

emilygood said:


> I just want to say this cake is AMAZING! I have never been able to make a yellow cake from scratch that actually tasted and looked as good as a box or a bakery cake. This cake makes the cut! Thank you so much for sharing this recipe. I have it bookmarked!


I did not now that you could wrap your cakes when they were still warm! Thanks for sharing


----------



## 1 pink rose

image.jpg




__
1 pink rose


__
Sep 19, 2014







 Let me start by telling you that I have been cooking for well over 40 years. I make many cakes but the perfect yellow cake has always eluded me. Always too dry,the only way to get a great yellow cake is by using a box mix,and I refuse to resort to that since I gave up using those years ago. But this cake? With it I can finally stop looking for recipes and claim this as my only yellow cake recipe! I just happened onto this recipe yesterday, after reading the great reviews,minus the ever present few negative ones,I made it this morning,exactly as written other than using two 9 1/2 x 1 1/2 non stick pans,didn't use the wax paper but greased and floured well. Perfection! I will try to send a picture if able. The only reason for the few negative reviews that I can figure,is maybe they took the cake out of the pan while it was still too hot. Barely warm is best. Also I frosted with a simple chocolate buttercream that I have made for years,SO good on this cake! Now I can't wait to try my other cake recipes,pineapple glaze etc. using this recipe. THANK YOU THANK YOU for posting this!


----------



## myava

I made this cake yesterday. It's taste and texture was great but it didn't rise at all. Barely filled up two 9 in pans halfway. The picture shows a three layer cake. Please explaine. Did you gave to double the recipe for three layers or did I do something wrong?


----------



## myava

I tried this cake yesterday. The taste and texture was great but it didn't rise and it barely made two 9 in layers. The picture shows a three layer cake. Does the cake normally rise at all? Or did I do something wrong?


----------



## flipflopgirl

Could have several causes.
My first action would be to take a tape measure to my pans..... are they a true 9 inches? (although the one time I tried this recipe it was with 8x2 inch pans and had no problems).
Did you deviate at all from the recipe and/or instructions?
That means no substitutions of products (for instance the type of flour) and following the beater speeds and times.
Are your leavenings in date?

mimi


----------



## myava

Did right by the recipe. The cake tasted really good but I needed it ti rise just a little bit so my layers wouldn't be so thin. Date on my leavening is good. I'll try it again.


----------



## myava

Myava said:


> Did right by the recipe. The cake tasted really good but I needed it ti rise just a little bit so my layers wouldn't be so thin. Date on my leavening is good. I'll try it again.


ill go get some 8 inch pans


----------



## cookgurux

Looks delicious!


----------



## flipflopgirl

@Myava I think the recipe author used 9 inch pans in order to get 3 layers without having to tort.

If a pan is too large the (smaller amts) of batter don't really have the umph to climb the walls and rise.

Not a bad thing, I use that technique when making petits fours.

When I made up the batter I eyeballed the bowl and thought there was no way there was enough to make nice layers if I use that size pan.

So I prepared 3- 8 in and had plenty of batter (extra in fact) to fill the pans a bit over half deep.

It did hump a bit and I did have to trim the tops (not really a big deal) in order to have 3 nice layers.

Was a pretty cake and like all the reviews before us the flavor was spot on traditional yellow cake (altho IMO the crumb was almost too moist and def loose).

mimi

Be sure to let us know how you next try goes.

m.


----------



## myava

I tried today again, I added 1 extra egg this time. It rose a little better. Maybe my eggs were too small, lol. I'm going to get some fresh baking powder as well. It's not out of date but if the cake rises for you it should rise fir me, lolol. Will keep you posted


----------



## flipflopgirl

Just FYI for those who may wonder.

http://m.joyofbaking.com/ingredients/Eggs.html

mimi


----------



## homecookedhappiness

Thanks for sharing this recipe! I started this evening with the yellow cake recipe from America's Test Kitchen and didn't really love it. I went with this for the top two layers and was really pleased. Plus this was easier. I did use their chocolate icing recipe, which turned out great.





  








cake.JPG




__
homecookedhappiness


__
Oct 13, 2014












  








crumb.JPG




__
homecookedhappiness


__
Oct 13, 2014


----------



## wildcatlady

Made these cake layers tonight. Cake pans are dark heavy metal with rimmed edges. Cake layers were moist and tender but very thin . Can anyone tell me what I did wrong.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@wildcatlady could you give us more information?

Did you follow the recipe to the letter as many other

members have mentioned?

Also, when using dark pans, the temp of the oven

should be lowered be 25 degrees, right @flipflopgirl


----------



## amandaj11

Hello... wow great review I am going try this tonight and spread the word... (giving you full credit of course) I had a question in the recipe next to vegetable oil it doesn't have a measurement... Help? I am dying to try this...

Thank you in advance


----------



## wildcatlady

kaneohegirlinazn said:


> @wildcatlady
> could you give us more information?
> Did you follow the recipe to the letter as many other
> members have mentioned?
> Also, when using dark pans, the temp of the oven
> should be lowered be 25 degrees, right @flipflopgirl


B


----------



## wildcatlady

All leavening agents up to date . I did misread the receipe.
and added the eggs with butter and milk. Should the eggs be added one at a time or beaten?

Even with the thin layers the cake is a winner


----------



## amandaj11

Yes I actually kept reading and found why there wasn't a measurement next to it... Thanks so much


----------



## flipflopgirl

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @wildcatlady could you give us more information?
> 
> Did you follow the recipe to the letter as many other
> 
> members have mentioned?
> 
> Also, when using dark pans, the temp of the oven
> 
> should be lowered be 25 degrees, right @flipflopgirl


Absolutely Lady K!

The dark coating tending to absorb heat faster and hold it longer....

mimi


----------



## andy haliscak

I've been using this recipe for a couple of years. Hands down best cake recipe ever! For non-stick, lower your temp or for half sheet lower temp also. If you are using 2 pans instead of 3, your time will go out to about 35 minutes or so. I like  the 3 pans so I don't end up with a cake very high in the middle but sometimes I get lazy and just do the 2. This recipe is almost foolproof but must be followed to the letter. I have not made a bad cake yet and have easily done 50, probably more. Everything from a 2 or 3 layer for myself to a half sheet with a molded cake on top and decorated. Thank-you so much for sharing Betty R!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I did have one failure to launch with this recipe





  








WHAT 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 23, 2014








I tried to adapt BettyR's recipe to my Rum Cake,

it didn't work and so I gave up on that idea.

Not to worry though, DH ate the two ugly-ducklings,

no problem! HAHAHAHA!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## tina513

hi! you mentioned the confusion about the milk and veg oil...well, i can't make sense of it! 

how much veg oil should i add? think it would be more straight forward to list the two 

ingredients separately...


----------



## snowfleas

This cake is picture perfect. How did you slice it without smearing the icing/ice cream down over the layers of cake? Can you post the complete recipe, please? Did you put ice cream between the cake layers? What kind of icing did you use for the outside of the cake? I am fairly new to baking from scratch, so I have a lot of questions.

Thank-you in advance for any help you can offer.

Vicki


----------



## snowfleas

Hi Betty;

  Can I use this recipe for a white cake by leaving out the yolks and using just the whites of the egg? Would I have to make any other adjustments to the recipe?

Thank-you for any suggestions you have.

Vicki


----------



## marinushka30

I have been making this recipe for a couple of months and it is a WINNER  with everyone that has tasted it  . If I may put in my two cents...instead of using milk I use buttermilk instead of milk and also I mix cold chopped butter into the dry ingredients ( just like you would when making biscuits ).  I have always baked this cake in a skillet and served it with roasted peaches or apples. A great recipe!!!


----------



## bakeaholic2887

This recipe is absolutely PERFECT.  I only had to make a few adjustments, since I checked my baking powder for freshness and it was, in fact, not-so-fresh any more.  Instead I used 1/2 heaping teaspoon of baking soda and substituted 1 C of buttermilk for whole milk.  I love that I can mix the dry ingredients ahead of time and store until it's time to bake the cake.  I have baked a lot of scratch cakes and have not yet found one that was a good as this one.  I have made this with 3 - 8 inch pans and also 24 cupcakes. They rose perfectly and beautifully with a fantastic crumb each time.  My results have been consistent every time, and I always receive rave reviews when I make this cake.  I usually decorate as a hobby and recently made my mom a cake for her 50th birthday, I wish I had a picture of the inside of the cake to post.


----------



## mrslef

I will defiantly try this recipe!  But why do you say not to sift the flour!


----------



## nswear

I have been making cakes for over 50 years/ decorating too… Very surprised that there did not seem to be enough batter for 3  9in cake pans! This would have been much better to use only 2-  or 3   8in!  Mine only needed 18 minutes as layers were so thin. They look good & will not judge until taste-  & I followed recipe exactly- always do first time than tweak as I taste the results! Anyone else have this situation?


----------



## flipflopgirl

@nswear I agree ..
IMO the 9 in pans make an awfully thin layer.
I have come across this from time to time and figure it is an easy out for the peeps who are uncomfortable with torting?
Have some comments to that effect on page 11.

mimi


----------



## sidediva

For your pan fudge cake, did one recipe amount make 3 layers, what size round pans did you use?  Did you freeze the layers before frosting since you said the tops of the cakes damaged easliy.  Lastly, was that a seven minute frosting?   Thanks looks delish!!  Ro


----------



## remnant3333

BettyR, I had to join to say thank you for your yellow cake recipe and your frosting. I made this today for my next door neighbors and they said it was the best cake and icing they had ever eaten. You are awesome and I appreciate you sharing your recipe!!! I have made countless yellow cakes and none have tasted good but yours is excellent!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## braz54

I am making a Boston cream cake and am wondering if this cake recipe is OK for adding cream in the middle. 
One review said it fell apart 
It sounds so good and I'm making a birthday cake. 
Thank You!


----------



## flipflopgirl

IMO the crumb of this popular recipe is too tender ie open for a BCP.
Would rapidly absorb the pastry cream, leaving you with a soggy bottom layer.
But hey.....if you have the time and want to play.......

mimi


----------



## petalsandcoco

braz54 said:


> I am making a Boston cream cake and am wondering if this cake recipe is OK for adding cream in the middle.
> One review said it fell apart
> It sounds so good and I'm making a birthday cake.
> Thank You!


I've made the recipe for that cake and yes, it works but in thin layers.


----------



## sumochef

definitely going to try this!


----------



## jyllana24

Hi,

I got this thread from my email.

I saw the first post and looks yummy. By any chance have you guys tried using Organic Coconut Sugar instead Cane Sugar?

My friend told me to use this brand from cocoessentials.com website. She said it is more nutritional than the Organic Raw Cane Sugar

Please let me know if anyone tried this brand.

Thanks.


----------



## flipflopgirl

jyllana24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got this thread from my email.
> 
> I saw the first post and looks yummy. By any chance have you guys tried using Organic Coconut Sugar instead Cane Sugar?
> My friend told me to use this brand from cocoessentials.com website. She said it is more nutritional than the Organic Raw Cane Sugar
> 
> Please let me know if anyone tried this brand.
> 
> Thanks.


Awwww come on!
This is cake.
Cake is (IMO) supposed to have ingredients like real butter and fresh eggs and whole milk and real sugar.
With a yummy all butter chocolate frosting slathered on thick.
A scoop of ice cream on the side if you are feeling froggy.
If you are on a restricted diet or want to "eat healthy" either skip dessert or just have a couple of bites!

mimi
Don't even get me started on gluten free.
Maybe if you have a diagnosed med condition but if it just because you are restricting carbs as a weight loss measure  just eat a piece of fruit....


----------



## jyllana24

Thanks for your comment.

And you are correct, my friend said it is NON GMO and Gluten Free. Sounds healthy though!

But I agree with you it is a cake. On the other hand, I may give it a shot since it is a one is to one serving with Cane Sugar though it is a little pricey. =)


----------



## flipflopgirl

jyllana24 said:


> Thanks for your comment.
> 
> And you are correct, my friend said it is NON GMO and Gluten Free. Sounds healthy though!
> But I agree with you it is a cake. On the other hand, I may give it a shot since it is a one is to one serving with Cane Sugar though it is a little pricey. =)


I owe you an apology!
Did not mean to go off on you like that!
I am not usually an excuse giver but had just spent an hour with a cousin trying to get thru her head that she cannot go off willy nilly substituting ingredients and expect the same end results.

Didn't help matters that the recipe was one that my beloved Gma Van and I wrote together.
Grrrr.

mimi


----------



## litdevil33

can this cake be made into a 9 by 13, and if so how long do i bake it for.


----------



## abraham

I have been looking for a perfect homemade basic yellow cake. I will try this recipe, I will let u know how it turn out.


----------



## kpinkleton

I have made this cake twice, first time with cream cheese pineapple frosting with coconut on it. Everyone said it was the best cake they'd ever had. Tonight have made it again with the chocolate frosting and it looks (and I'm sure will taste) amazing. Thanks for this recipe! As my daughter in law says, "it's a keeper".


----------



## kpinkleton

BettyR said:


> If you like chocolate cake you should give this very old depression era cake a try...
> 
> *1 Pan Fudge Cake*
> 
> 1 Pan Fudge Cake Recipe : Recipezaar
> 
> 1 1/2 cups sugar
> 
> 1/2 cup cocoa
> 
> 1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 
> 3/4 teaspoon salt
> 
> 1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla
> 
> 3/4 cup vegetable oil
> 
> 1 1/2 cups water
> 
> 1 1/2 teaspoons vinegar
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
> 
> In an ungreased 9 x 13 pan- yes UNgreased, sift all dry ingredients.
> 
> Add the liquids and stir just until blended.
> 
> Bake for 25 minutes.
> 
> Frost with your favorite frosting, cake is extremely moist so care must be taken that you don't tear up the top of the cake.
> 
> I came across this recipe a while back and it is very similar to a cake that my Gram used to throw together for us kids.
> 
> I used this recipe to make this ice cream cake for my son's birthday.


what kind of frosting did you use on the outside of the ice cream cake?


----------



## bettyr

It's just whipping cream whipped with a little powdered sugar and some vanilla.


----------



## abraham

THIS BASIC HOMEMADE BASIC CAKE WAS DIVINE!  SO SOFT AND MOIST. THIS WILL BE MY YELLOW CAKE MIX. LOL


----------



## britt030

I also made this account just to say how great this turned out! I live in Colorado at more than 5,000 ft above sea level and it is still wonderful. I have to admit, as an experienced baker I had to fight the strong urge to mess with the procedure because I worried that with the higher altitude it might be too dense or not rise as expected. But I fought the urge and changed only one small thing. I sifted the flour, sugar, baking powder and salt together AFTER measuring all of the ingredients. Very good. Make sure you use the convection feature on your oven if you have it. I made cupcakes. It made about 28 cupcakes and baked for about 10-12 minutes at the temp the recipe maker specified. Very good! Super soft and fluffy but also nice and moist. Yum.




  








image.jpg




__
britt030


__
Jul 1, 2015


----------



## rosemcat

Hello!

So the cakes are cooling now, as well as the frosting.  I was very disappointed when my 10 yr old daughter (who has chocolate in her veins!) tasted the warm frosting and said YUK!  I tasted it, and it seems OK but lacks a deep fudgey element.  It is her birthday cake so of course I want her to like it.

 I was thinking that, since its still warm, perhaps I could melt some chocolate chips and mix it in.  Do you think that will ruin the texture/consistency?  Will the chips make the frosting too loose?

Any advice?

If I decide to experiment with melted chocolate chips I'll let you know how it turns out.

Thanks!


----------



## lefrensebestrec

Looks delicious I will certainly try this. Thanks


----------



## lefrensebestrec

I like to use whipping cream and vanilla instant pudding makes a very nice and fluffy frosting. If making a chocolate frosting then sue chocolate pudding.


----------



## mrs lucas

Do you think this cake would work well for pineapple upside-down cake? Also, this shoulf be the correct proportions for a 9x13 as well, right?


----------



## lefrensebestrec

I love chocolate cake and will definitely be making this one, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## liderien

I tried this recipe for the frosting and  there must be something wrong with it or I have done something wrong as it lacked any real sweetness and it was bitter. Should perhaps the recipe call for another cup of sugar because it seems to me that 1 cup and a quarter of sugar just wasn't enough. It ruined my entire cake.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Liderien said:


> I tried this recipe for the frosting and there must be something wrong with it or I have done something wrong as it lacked any real sweetness and it was bitter. Should perhaps the recipe call for another cup of sugar because it seems to me that 1 cup and a quarter of sugar just wasn't enough. It ruined my entire cake.


Did you try the one on the first page?
If so the problem may be your microwave.
Those machines vary widely in power and thus outcomes.

I would not advise trying to repeat with any alterations to the ingredients just use your regular standby chocolate icing recipe.

mimi


----------



## yesjesus01

I'm like others. I joined this site to post a comment. Let me first say within the last week I've made 4 yellow cakes. This being my most recent I just made today. Please be patient with me, I'd like to share my journey for a good yellow cake. Sorry to be a bit dramatic- lol. Here are the cakes I've made. I made one that had a good buttery flavor, but my son (whose favorite cake is yellow with chocolate icing) said it was cornbread. I also made the one from Cook's illustrated. It was more work, but I knew that would be the one. It had a good flavor, but since I couldn't find cake flour I had to make my own. Again, the flavor was good but I could detect a gritty taste I believe came from a new can of corn starch. Oh yeah, the first one I mentioned was gritty also made with homemade cake flour. So my search continued. My third cake was moist, but too much butter. It called for 2 sticks of butter and 2 cups of flour. I made it with homemade cake flour also, but this one wasn't gritty. Since I had a hard time finding cake flour in three stores (which I feel caused the other cakes to taste gritty) I decided to go with one that used all purpose flour. I also was hoping to find one that used butter and vegetable oil. So when I saw this one, I knew I had to try it. It smelled good in the oven so I couldn't wait to try it. After letting it cool in the pans for over 10 minutes, I put it in the freezer to cool quicker. After puttin my favorite chocolate frosting on it, I cut me a slice. When I first tried it I didn't care for it. It was thick, doughy and didn't take buttery. My daughter in-law tried it and said it was good but a bit thick. She said it probably because it was cold. Before I judged it I decided to try it after it set for awhile. After several hours, I took a taste and couldn't believe it was the same cake. I was the more yellow moist cake I made. I still prefer a more buttery flavor but that can be rectified by using butter flavor in my next. But this is my now and only yellow cake. My search is over. I still have some tweaking to get it my way, but I am keeping it. Who'd thought you can make a simple cake without cake flour, without separating eggs, without folding in egg whites, etc, etc, would be so good. Thanks for posting [emoji]128512[/emoji]. 
Veronica


----------



## kpinkleton

Wonderful recipe. Perfect every time.


----------



## yesjesus01

I want to make another post regarding this cake. Yesterday I made it with cake flour because I've read on several websites that cake flour is better for cakes. Well, after trying this one with cake flour, I have to disagree with them. Some cakes may be, but not this one. I also added butter flavor, which gave it a more buttery flavor I wanted. This truly is a good cake.


----------



## dreamreacher

Just joined to tell you how wonderful this recipe is. My 11 year old daughter made it and decorated it for our local 4H fair. She won a blue ribbon and Best in Show!!! Judges said it was very moist and flavorful. Paired with my family buttercream recipe it was a grand slam. Thanks for sharing. Will definitely use again!!!


----------



## flipflopgirl

dreamreacher said:


> Just joined to tell you how wonderful this recipe is. My 11 year old daughter made it and decorated it for our local 4H fair. She won a blue ribbon and Best in Show!!! Judges said it was very moist and flavorful. Paired with my family buttercream recipe it was a grand slam. Thanks for sharing. Will definitely use again!!!


Tell her congrats for me!

I used to have 4H kids.... miss those times.

Every year at county fair time (coming up soon in fact) I get a bit melancholy.

mimi


----------



## half pint

I had to join just to say thanks for this recipe. I have used it multiple times for baby showers, birthdays, and other events. I'm currently making a 1st bday cake and will use both your yellow cake and chocolate recipe. I get requests all the time for the yellow cake, especially with my buttercream. The cake is so moist and yet dense enough to really keep its shape without being crummy. The best!
Uploading rainbow sprinkle cake [exterior was all rainbow sprinkles], a Frozen cake, and a baseball cake. All huge hits




  








20140614_150523.jpg




__
half pint


__
Aug 18, 2015


----------



## half pint

20141004_163055.jpg




__
half pint


__
Aug 18, 2015


----------



## half pint

20140726_160422.jpg




__
half pint


__
Aug 18, 2015


__
4


----------



## jenthomas

I've been baking for almost 20 years, and I've even had a small business baking and decorating cakes. I have never been successful with a scratch yellow cake recipe. I have tried into the dozens. Chocolate cakes, spice cakes, etc., no problem...but yellow has given me heck. So I had to create an account just to leave a review for this one.
It is PERFECT! I'm probably more thrilled than I should be...lol.
I've already made one layer cake and I have 2 dozen cupcakes in the oven now. I modified a little this second time...I added buttermilk instead of milk, added 1 1/2 teaspoons of butter flavoring, and one extra egg yolk. 
We'll see how it turns out. The original is absolutely delicious and moist...even after 3 days, but I wanted to see if I could get a little bit richer flavor.
Thank you SO much for this recipe! I can finally stop looking!


----------



## jenthomas

So I tried the cake, adding one extra egg yolk, 1 and 1/2 teaspoons butter flavor, and buttermilk in place of regular milk. This was declared 'the best cake in the world' by my kids and received rave reviews from everyone else as well. Everyone wanted to eat the cake without frosting...that's how moist and yummy it was! I'm super pleased with this recipe, and I can't wait to try different flavor versions of it!
Thanks again!


----------



## caroline123

What is all purpose flour self raising or plain and how much is one stick of butter could u post the recipe in grams looks lovely [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## flipflopgirl

A stick of butter is equal to 4 ounces.

http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/20167/what-all-purpose-flour

http://www.food.com/about/flour-64

http://www.epicurious.com/tools/conversions/convertingtometric

mimi


----------



## joanie in texas

OK...I have to make a comment. I joined to have my say...this cake looks like it will make me look Great in my granddaughters eyes I'm going to make this wonderful cake for her birthday! It Has to be Vanilla cake!..loll...her very favorite! It's not easy! I have great chocolate cake recipes, but Vanilla cake has been my nemesis! With all the great reviews ... This has to be the one! But, a special treat, just for her... I Have to make her a pan of Chocolate..Chocolate Brownies with Nuts ! And, toasted pecans! Her mom & sister hate nuts...lol...soooo, the brownies are just Hers! ( girl brownies) ! The way I make them, they're more like a chocolatey nutty bar! 
I loved what everyone had to say about the cake, I can't wait to bake it!


----------



## joanie in texas

YUM!...the Yellow cake turned out really...really Great! I would have put the chocolate frosting on it, but, "Boo" ( my granddaughter) had to have a Vanilla frosting! It's really tasty & so easy to prepare! And, hey, it's for a kid! (The adults liked it Too!).
Next time, it's going to be lemon or pineapple & coconut! 
I really Love this cake! It's addicting...moist & lovely texture! And, a note, I got only got 2 layers...if I had done 3, they would have been really thin. Two was more than enough.
I reccomend this recipe with a solid 5****!!!!! If you want a really nice & yummy cake foe most everyone's taste... This IS it !!!


----------



## luvpie

half pint said:


> I had to join just to say thanks for this recipe. I have used it multiple times for baby showers, birthdays, and other events. I'm currently making a 1st bday cake and will use both your yellow cake and chocolate recipe. I get requests all the time for the yellow cake, especially with my buttercream. The cake is so moist and yet dense enough to really keep its shape without being crummy. The best!
> Uploading rainbow sprinkle cake [exterior was all rainbow sprinkles], a Frozen cake, and a baseball cake. All huge hits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140614_150523.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> half pint
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 18, 2015


GORGEOUS


----------



## luvpie

I have made this myself more than a few times now it has never been anything less than a total winner. You mentioned that it has to be a vanilla cake for your granddaughter's birthday and probably a vanilla cake it is, but......coming from a person that loves butter so much&thinks it should be a food group all its own as well as mayonnaise (but that's another subject) to me this cake is deliciously buttery in flavor > just my take on this cake. I will be making it tomorrow as I fly transcon Thursday to deliver it to the people I work with.
I am soooooooo thankful for this recipe.


----------



## chef mecca

I must say this is the best yellow cake recipe that I have ever used I even use it to make different flavors of cake fruit flavors and this is just a little picture of the inside of




  








1447629020961131978934.jpg




__
chef mecca


__
Nov 15, 2015







untrusted cupcake


----------



## jordan1

the amount of vegetable oil is not in the recipe; it simply says vegetable oil.  Someone else asked you and you said it was in the recipe.  Could you please provide that?  Thank you


----------



## flipflopgirl




----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@flipflopgirl there have been so many folks that have asked the same question of this recipe,

so I thought that I'd do a little experiment...





  








006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 2, 2015








I took down my OXO Good Grip Angled 2 cup measuring cup,

filled it with Whole Milk (generic store brand) to 1 1/4 cup,

then added to that same measuring cup of milk,

2 Tablespoons plus 1/2 teaspoon of Vegetable Oil

(again, generic store brand)

this equaled 1 1/3 cup total...

what do you think sis?


----------



## flipflopgirl

@kaneohegirlinaz I am a visual learner and think your pix will help people like me "get" the whole how to figure out the oil measurement question without having to stop and wait for an answer from now on.

ummm..... in other words.... great job sis!
Have one on me :beer: lol.

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Hmmm, since Betty has not returned to CT in some time,

I wonder if there is a way to some how "add" to the recipes directions?

What do you think @flipflopgirl ?


----------



## flipflopgirl

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Hmmm, since Betty has not returned to CT in some time,
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to some how "add" to the recipes directions?
> 
> What do you think @flipflopgirl ?


IDK about adding to the original recipe once it has been posted on a forum.

But since it would just be a picture it may be ok?

Good question to toss to the mods.

Who owns a recipe once it has been posted on a public forum?

Anyone?

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@BettyR do you think that this about the right amount of oil then?


----------



## evylynne

I bought myself a KitchenAid stand mixer a couple years ago and began experimenting on the neighbors ... not that they minded ... I came across this recipe and it was a hit!  I quadrupled the recipe and had my professional series bowl mixing at full capacity.  I baked and baked and froze it for later.  The neighbors were stunned that I could produce awesome food so quickly.  Thanks for a winning receipt!


----------



## salam

Dear BettyR,

I had to join to let you know how much i loved this recipe! Not only the yellow cake but the depression era fudge cake as well. I tried them both! Not to mention i try to avoid sugar and use natural alternatives to it. in the case of these two recipes i used honey crystals and coconut sugar as substitutes and both cakes were still great!! So just wanted to thank you for the wonderful recipes!!


----------



## msimage

THANK YOU for creating the truly PERFECT HOMEMADE YELLOW CAKE recipe!!!  I have made it twice within the past 24 hours!!


----------



## gigito2

I notice you haven't been around for a while Betty, but I wanted to add my thanks as well for the great recipe.


----------



## Guest

I always wondered or whats in a ready made yellow cake mixture. thanks for the recipe. will try it for sure.


----------



## akmama71

siduri said:


> Hi Betty R
> 
> I just came to London the other day for my birthday, and my daughter asked me what cake i wanted. I was going to go with one of the old tried and true ones, then i remembered the one you posted. So she made it and it was truly wonderful. It was compact and moist and soft, and the frosting was really great. I used to make a cooked one that would go on shiny but then turn dull (it would turn to fudge) but this stayed shiny and soft, and a nice dark chocolate to contrast with the white cake.
> 
> Thanks for posting it. I think it's going to be one of my favorites.
> 
> I don;t generally like cakes with oil in them, that leaves a strange feeling on the tongue, but the small amount in this didn;t do that, but added that bit of moisture. Great. Thanks


----------



## akmama71

This recipe was EXACTLY what I was looking for. I am generally a chocolate cake kind of girl, but when my daughter asked for a yellow cake for her birthday I had to go on the hunt. This cake is a WINNER! Will try to upload photo later...thought it was on my phone, but alas, no. Frosted it with a raspberry cream chese frosting and fresh blackberries ( what was available at the market.


----------



## lizhonig

I'm sorry that Betty is no longer active on this forum. I'd love to tell her how much I love this recipe. I used it to make cupcakes for a baby shower and they were delicious!


__
https://flic.kr/p/DJzj5p


----------



## flipflopgirl

Lizhonig said:


> I'm sorry that Betty is no longer active on this forum. I'd love to tell her how much I love this recipe. I used it to make cupcakes for a baby shower and they were delicious!
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DJzj5p


Good job.

What flavor icing did you use?

mimi


----------



## lizhonig

Thanks! It's an old vanilla buttercream recipe from a Wilton cake decorating course I took back in 1983.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Lizhonig said:


> Thanks! It's an old vanilla buttercream recipe from a Wilton cake decorating course I took back in 1983.


Welcome to Chef Talk Liz !

Do you bake and decorate a lot for family and friends?

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------



## gigito2

Would you care to share your recipe for the frosting, Lizhonig?

Thanks


----------



## lizhonig

Thank you! I used to bake more than I do now. I bake for holidays and special occasions.


----------



## lizhonig

Sure. Beat together 1 stick softened butter and 2 1/2 cups vegetable shortening. Add one pound confectioners sugar and one tablespoon vanilla extract. Beat slowly and when mixed, beat at medium-high speed 3-5 minutes. Definitely not diet friendly but it tastes great.


----------



## lynn d

If I want to make a sheet cake will this be enough batter for full or half sheet?


----------



## grandviewgirl

I just took this cake out of the oven and it is the most moist cake ever, I have bought mixes at the store and none compare.  My husband was craving a cake and I located yours on the internet and now I shall make it my own and get all the compliments from the Mr.    I also made the frosting too.

Thank you so ever much for sharing this with all of us.


----------



## azfireball56

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @flipflopgirl there have been so many folks that have asked the same question of this recipe,
> 
> so I thought that I'd do a little experiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 006.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 2, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took down my OXO Good Grip Angled 2 cup measuring cup,
> 
> filled it with Whole Milk (generic store brand) to 1 1/4 cup,
> 
> then added to that same measuring cup of milk,
> 
> 2 Tablespoons plus 1/2 teaspoon of Vegetable Oil
> 
> (again, generic store brand)
> 
> this equaled 1 1/3 cup total...
> 
> what do you think sis?


Maybe this will help........maybe not!

The difference between 1 1/4 cup and 1 1/3 cup is 1/12 Cup (one tweleveth cup)

There are 48 teaspoons in a cup.

Therefore, 1/12 cup = 4 teaspoons.


----------



## andreacheo

If I want to make it with pineapple, do I add the pineapple juice or do I substitue the liquid with the juice?


----------



## flipflopgirl

andreacheo said:


> If I want to make it with pineapple, do I add the pineapple juice or do I substitue the liquid with the juice?


Scratch cakes have way less wiggle room than those from the box.

None of the additives that make the box cake nearly indestructible.

If it is juice (not water or syrup) you can sub some of it out with the milk.

Why some and not all?

Milk brings a couple of things to this party.

Yes it thins the batter down but it adds to the overall flavor and texture as well.

mimi

Curious...what did you end up doing and how did the end product turn out?

m


----------



## tgoe2005

Hey Betty,

What is the recipe for this delicious looking chocolate frosting? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## bubbysoo

Have you  tried making it with coconut oil?  I would love to try this recipe but need to make my cakes dairy-free.


----------



## gigito2

Thanks for the icing recipe, Lishonig!


----------



## flipflopgirl

Bubbysoo said:


> Have you tried making it with coconut oil? I would love to try this recipe but need to make my cakes dairy-free.


That would be way too much fat (if you are wanting to sub out all of the dairy).

Much better to find a recipe that fits your specific needs.

mimi


----------



## fablesable

@bubbysoo I would say to sub in full fat coconut milk for the regular milk and sub in coconut oil for butter to see where this takes you. You will be experimenting so it will not turn out exactly like the original recipe so don't get disappointed when it doesn't. This doesn't mean your cake will be bad just different in taste and texture. Might also have to monitor the baking time to ensure you don't over or under bake when subbing ingredients. Good luck and tell us how it turns out if you decide to go for it!! Otherwise do as @flipflopgirl says and find a non dairy recipe to use.


----------



## jacobw

Thank you for sharing amazing recipe. Will try it very soon.


----------



## julie martens

what a FANTASTIC cake!!!




  








cake2.jpg




__
julie martens


__
Jul 3, 2016












  








cake.jpg




__
julie martens


__
Jul 3, 2016







I WILL make this cake again!!!!!! Was delightful


----------



## flipflopgirl

What a pretty cake.
Good job Julie....

mimi


----------



## leslie s

Hi, This looks absolutely delicious! Can I make this in a 9x13 baking pan instead of the round? Thanks


----------



## leah c

I wanted to add my voice to the many who have already replied. This recipe works! I needed something for my brother's upcoming birthday. Vanilla/yellow cakes make me so nervous that I tested it ahead of time by making it scaled down 1/6th in a small loaf pan (the math involved was a headache but I'm fairly sure I got it right). It came out lovely, moist, soft, and light. I'm excited to make the full recipe, and hope it will come out as good. Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## dd ranch

Fantastic recipe! I use powdered vanilla beans and sea salt... wonderful flavor! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## luvpie

I have to agree with you DD Ranch. Just checkin this recipe out again, think it's been too long and time now for another go at it. It is 'that' good/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## luvpie

Bubbysoo, I made a cake a month ago for a birthday party, that I'd never made before, it wasn't this cake it was from a famous magazine. I liked the sound of it and the looks of the pics of it but didn't like the sound of all of the ingredients and thought I could do better with my additions subbing for originals. vegetable oil and coffee cream (1/2&1/2) were called for and heavy cream as well. Since the cake wasn't expected, was just doing it out of love for the family, I subbed out my ideas instead of those called for. Not only was the cake a huge hit, I think it was probably a healthier choice. I used coconut oil in place of vegetable oil, low fat/light coconut milk and coconut cream.

I think you could at least try it, if it doesn't work, you'll know for next time. Be careful with the oil measurement as it's tripped up many including myself./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## pat kottmann

Your intro on the best moist yellow cake convinced me and I am going to try it!  

I have a wonderful Chocolate cake that is very moist, and you dump it all together too! 

Can't wait to try this


----------



## jorja

The measurement that says to add milk to 2 cup measuring cup and then ad oil to equal 1 1/3. Sorry, but i don't understand what your asking and how exactly to measure it.
Would you helpe put please?


----------



## phatch

The point is that the cake needs 1 1/3 cups of total liquid. You're already have 1 1/4 cup of milk in the container. The difference between those two measures is about 1 1/3 tablespoons. That amount will be oil. It's just simply a fast way to make the second measurement without dirtying extra measuring spoons over fussy small amounts.


----------



## countrycakelady

Hello all....question on this recipe....would it be a great recipe to use for a home based bakery? I am a legal and licensed bakery.....and I have tried every yellow cake recipe known to man and beast, lol.......just have never found that 'perfect' one  yet. Getting that best recipe is almost next to impossible... :/


----------



## flipflopgirl

CountryCakeLady said:


> Hello all....question on this recipe....would it be a great recipe to use for a home based bakery? I am a legal and licensed bakery.....and I have tried every yellow cake recipe known to man and beast, lol.......just have never found that 'perfect' one yet. Getting that best recipe is almost next to impossible... :/


I made it once just to see what the fuss was about.

Great flavor but IME is too moist and tender to depend upon holding together when serving.

Give it a spin and see what you think.

mimi


----------



## rlyv

CountryCakeLady said:


> Hello all....question on this recipe....would it be a great recipe to use for a home based bakery? I am a legal and licensed bakery.....and I have tried every yellow cake recipe known to man and beast, lol.......just have never found that 'perfect' one yet. Getting that best recipe is almost next to impossible... :/


Wasn't perfect for me either. Too soft I felt to hold up for tiered cakes, but that's just me. I wanted a base cake I could modify for other flavors, and I tweaked a recipe I had and was able to get my "perfect" cake. But, try it, everybody has different tastes.


----------



## chef zeke

Hello BettyR, you cake was GREAT!I baked one today for my brother, it was great. Thank for the recipe. Bless you


----------



## bloodymary

I use only melted butter in my cakes. Adding more melted butter to compensate for the oil.

I read your recipe.

What are your thoughts and opinion on the butter/oil ratio?

Aside from brownies, I'm just not a fan of oils in baking. I just can't stomach the grease anymore.

My go-to cake recipe is the one on the back of the Hershey's Cocoa. It's always perfect. Every time. I'm a fiend for chocolate.

My grandmother had a secret recipe for her white cake. everyone wanted it but she would never give it out and made everyone suffer trying to figure it out. After she passed away, I learned she used a couple scoops of frozen concentrated orange juice with her cake recipe, which was Duncan Hines, LMFAO.

Shhh. Don't tell anybody.


----------



## beelost

Hello! I'm a newbie here, and I think I'll put on some weight if I stick around here for a longer time! Looks so tasty that I want to run somewhere and get me a cake!!!


----------



## riyaz

Thanks for the recipe. Last time it was a disaster for me . I hope i'm gonna try this and get it right.
https://www.robotance.com/


----------



## buffece9

Yellow recipe looks bright and Hopefully mine will be yellow.
Thanks for recipe


----------

